# London to Brighton night ride, March 6th



## redfalo (12 Jan 2015)

As discussed earlier here, I'm planning to do a London to Brighton night ride on March 6th. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.

Halfway-stop will be Gatwick, obviously. I'd like keep the group size at about 40 riders.

This won't be an official FNRttC, but a ride run as a Fridays ride. It will be in a similar spirit (no one left behind) and at similar pace. This also means that the club's outrageous annual memerbership fee of 2 pounds needs to be paid on the night. You'll also need to be a CTC / BC member.

Please send and email to o dot storbeck , including your CTC number, full name and mobile phone to o dot storbeck at gmail dot com. Please also acknowledge you have read the basics: http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/basics_05.html


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2015)

Don't you need to join Fridays first to join CTC through it? And why do you need to be a CTC or BC member anyway?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> And why do you need to be a CTC or BC member anyway?


because if you take one of your fellow travellers off, they've got something to claim against.....

If you paid your Fridays membership last year, you get it for free this year. Goshdarn it, that's a bargain!


----------



## redfalo (12 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Don't you need to join Fridays first to join CTC through it? And why do you need to be a CTC or BC member anyway?



Best thing in my opinion is to join the CTC right away, you don't need the Fridays for that. Joining it via the Fridays is via this link, with the Friday's code being 90044140.


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2015)

They would if people have their own insurance, too. I think I remember that if one CTC member takes off another them there's no legal advice because they don't want to advise against themselves but I can't find that just now. I did find in the guidance PDF on http://www.ctc.org.uk/insurance/third-party-insurance that you're not covered if you crash into a relative or employee, which I didn't know.

I don't agree with CTC or BC and am insured through another organisation. I'm surprised if all other riders have joined BC or CTC.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> I'm surprised if all other riders have joined BC or CTC.



Well they have. Everyone who does the FNR's knows the score and join. Don't join, you don't ride.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2015)

Anyway Olaf.
Count me in.


----------



## redfalo (12 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> They would if people have their own insurance, too. I think I remember that if one CTC member takes off another them there's no legal advice because they don't want to advise against themselves but I can't find that just now. I did find in the guidance PDF on http://www.ctc.org.uk/insurance/third-party-insurance that you're not covered if you crash into a relative or employee, which I didn't know.
> 
> I don't agree with CTC or BC and am insured through another organisation. I'm surprised if all other riders have joined BC or CTC.



Be surprised then! 

(But please no discussion about the pro and cons of the CTC here.)


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2015)

I'm a definite maybe at this stage ....


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well they have. Everyone who does the FNR's knows the score and join. Don't join, you don't ride.


Only FNRttC. Other FNRs don't require it. Example http://www.sfnr.org.uk/rules-of-the-sheffield-fnr/


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Only FNRttC. Other FNRs don't require it. Example http://www.sfnr.org.uk/rules-of-the-sheffield-fnr/




They are nothing to do with these FNR's.
Help yourself to the FNR rule and regs at the blog *HERE*


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jan 2015)

Oooo, yes please. Count me in!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2015)

McWobble said:


> Oooo, yes please. Count me in!




The 5th is my birthday.. so I expect something special in the old hip flask squire?


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jan 2015)

No problem. Water.

(Okay, okay, I've still got some Dalwhinnie left. But you'll have to keep that Sketchly away from it )


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> because if you take one of your fellow travellers off, they've got something to claim against.....
> 
> If you paid your Fridays membership last year, you get it for free this year. Goshdarn it, that's a bargain!


Black Friday? Pish. Moonlight Fridays for fun and value!


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2015)

Oh, and suffice to say I've just sent an email to Olaf. Serendipitously this is not only during my next week's leave, but I'll be in the smoke anyway (Underworld gig at the Apollo).


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2015)

Yes please, if there is a place. Ditchling beckons.


----------



## AKA Bob (12 Jan 2015)

Further to our conversation in LMNHS 'Yes Please'


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Jan 2015)

Sorry, can't make it; will have just come back from somewhere and that weekend will be going away to help with mountain leader stuff. Delighted to see the ride take place - really chuffed to bits, for loads of reasons.


----------



## thom (13 Jan 2015)

Genau getroffen - Bitte sehr !


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> They would if people have their own insurance, too. I think I remember that if one CTC member takes off another them *there's no legal advice because they don't want to advise against themselves* but I can't find that just now. I did find in the guidance PDF on http://www.ctc.org.uk/insurance/third-party-insurance that you're not covered if you crash into a relative or employee, which I didn't know.
> 
> I don't agree with CTC or BC and am insured through another organisation. I'm surprised if all other riders have joined BC or CTC.


that is simply untrue


----------



## StuAff (13 Jan 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> that is simply untrue


Quite. And If he'd actually read the PDF properly, he's have seen 
"6. Am I insured against a claim made by another CTC member? Answer: Yes
7. I’m a CTC member and go on CTC rides with my local Member Group and/or an affiliated club. If I knocked another CTC member off, where do I stand if s/he is injured or his/her bike is damaged?
Answer: You are covered up to £10 million. "


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> And If he'd actually read the PDF properly, he's have seen
> "6. Am I insured against a claim made by another CTC member? Answer: Yes


And if you'd actually read my earlier post, you'd notice I said "there's no legal advice" not that anyone is uninsured... and I also said I can't find the source of that - in other words, whoever claimed it may be confused. While searching like a daft thing, I did find plenty of other reports about limits of CTC's insurance, like not handling a claim of under £5000 and even a withdraw legal assistance clause, but not what situations that happens in.

Anyway, I've learned that FNRttC is different to other FNRs and has more rules so it's no longer interesting to me. As you were.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> And if you'd actually read my earlier post, you'd notice I said "there's no legal advice" not that anyone is uninsured... and I also said I can't find the source of that - in other words, whoever claimed it may be confused. While searching like a daft thing, I did find plenty of other reports about limits of CTC's insurance, like not handling a claim of under £5000 and even a withdraw legal assistance clause, but not what situations that happens in.
> 
> Anyway, I've learned that FNRttC is different to other FNRs and has more rules so it's no longer interesting to me. As you were.



Not handling a claim of under £5000 is bullcrap - I speak from experience.

No longer interested? - fine. There are more then enough that are.


----------



## kimble (13 Jan 2015)

In principle yes, but after slowing down that particularly cold FNRttC back whenever it was, I decided that I shouldn't book trains for rides where asthmatically cold temperatures are more likely than not, lest I be tempted to go anyway.

There'll be another one later in the year, though, right? I've got a Brompton now, and it would be rude not to ride to ride to Brighton on it at least once...


----------



## rb58 (13 Jan 2015)

Yes please Olaf. You have email.......


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Anyway, I've learned that FNRttC is different to other FNRs and has more rules so it's no longer interesting to me. As you were.



I've done a few Friday's ride...don't recall any RULES, if there are any then they must fall under the banner of good common sense and who wouldn't want to ride that way.

Perhaps we are talking about Del's safety briefing...always entertaining


----------



## StuartG (13 Jan 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> I've done a few Friday's ride...don't recall any RULES


I can recall three. DON'T UNDERTAKE, DON'T UNDERTAKE & DON'T UNDERTAKE.
Oh and don't drive home afterwards. Good advice having tried it once.

EDIT: Sorry TMN. I would say great minds think alike - except you would hit me again


----------



## Liam 68 (13 Jan 2015)

I think I would like to be included (I am only ummming about the possible cold weather) & hoping to bring my son...
thanks for arranging...


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Jan 2015)

Hmm. Possible. <pencil in diary>


----------



## clivedb (13 Jan 2015)

Another possible for the list, please.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Jan 2015)

Sounds great, enjoy folks.


----------



## HorTs (13 Jan 2015)

I'm in if there is still space.


----------



## Shadow (13 Jan 2015)

Yes, please. Email to follow within 48 hours - need to dig up CTC #.


----------



## Mr Orange (13 Jan 2015)

Please count me in. Email sent. Many thanks.


----------



## Moodyman (13 Jan 2015)

really itching to sign up to a Southern fnrttc but...6th March? 

late winter / early Spring likely to be freezing innit? Can anyone whose done these in March advise?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2015)

Wasn't the frozen Southend ride in March?

OK, the south coast is positively tropical in comparison.


----------



## kimble (14 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Does it have gears? If not you could at least fold it up and flag someone down for a lift up the beacon. Ask @User, he knows all about it.





This is *me*, of course it has gears. Indeed, if it hadn't been for all the faffing about involved in furnishing it with a full compliment of gears, I could have ridden it to Southend. But Brighton is better. I've no concerns about being able to winch it up Ditchling Beacon, as long as I can get there without the saddle utterly killing me to DETH first.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jan 2015)

*Cafewanda makes a note to request use of Kimble's winching facility on another Brighton ride*


----------



## redfalo (14 Jan 2015)

Andrew F
Andrew (Mc Wobble) - can you send email please? 
Clive B
Ian R
John M
Liam B
Martin W
Matthew W
Ross C
Stuart A
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## hatler (14 Jan 2015)

Ooo ooooo. Me please. Diary looks clear but I will need to confirm. Mail on its way.


----------



## User482 (14 Jan 2015)

Yes please! Email to follow.


----------



## sagefly (15 Jan 2015)

Please pencil me in will drop an email when I find my CTC card


----------



## Gordon P (17 Jan 2015)

Me too - email sent


----------



## redfalo (19 Jan 2015)

Andrew B
Andrew F
Anne M
Clive B
David P
Gordon P
Ian R
John M
Liam B
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Olaf S
Rob H
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## mikeee (20 Jan 2015)

Good morning,
Keen to return to my rides daan sarf please add me to the list, email on its way......


----------



## hatler (20 Jan 2015)

mikeee said:


> Good morning,
> Keen to return to my rides daan sarf please add me to the list, email on its way......


Wahey !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2015)

hatler said:


> Wahey !!!!!!!!!!


Well said Rob!


----------



## Fred Simpson (22 Jan 2015)

Yes please .. e-mail on the way. 

Cheers


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Jan 2015)

Many thanks for taking this on

Yes please, Mail to follow


----------



## jnex26 (26 Jan 2015)

Sign me up please mail to Follow


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2015)

I think I'm in .... will send email soon.
There may be a couple of Abingdon Freewheelers up for this too. I've explained the rools/insurance etc.

I'm/we're hatching an 'epic plan'* (weather dependant):

We ride from Abingdon to London on Friday late afternoon/early evening.
Eat heartily.
Ride down to Brighton.
Eat Heartily.
Ride back to London.
Eat Heartily.
Coach back to Oxford.
Approx 3 x 60 milers back to back.

Reason being that whilst I've ridden 150 miles before I've never done that distance incorporating a night ride, but have done the FNRttC and back from Brighton.
Furthermore, it's all familiar terrain with plenty bail-out options.

* Epic is relative, for me this will be epic.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jan 2015)

Nice plan.
And good luck / gods speed with it.
If it has an Achilles heel, it is the time of year you are going to attempt this.
See also: Steve Abraham.....


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think I'm in .... will send email soon.
> There may be a couple of Abingdon Freewheelers up for this too. I've explained the rools/insurance etc.
> 
> I'm/we're hatching an 'epic plan'* (weather dependant):
> ...


Been there, done that (metaphorically, not to Oxford of course).....Good luck!


----------



## mikeee (27 Jan 2015)

A nice little warm up and warm down!!! I've arrived via bicycle once and not public transport and found myself more refreshed to take on the ride!


----------



## Fred Simpson (27 Jan 2015)

I like that plan too.
My variation is 21:46 train to London (Eat), Ride to Brighton, meet wife for breakfast on Madeira Drive (Eat) and then we're off to Haywards Heath to do the Sportive together.
Then we eat again probably.


----------



## redfalo (27 Jan 2015)

Andrew B
Andrew F
Anne M
Clive B
David H (@BalkanExpress - please send email)
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Ian R
John M
Liam B
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


I would be interested in people's preference on the breakfast location. I've not been too impressed by the Madeira Café. The Wetherspoon's - which we used on the September ride, as Madeira Drive was closed due some stupid event involving motor vehicles, may be an alternative. Downside it that it only opens by 8am. If numbers add up, we could ask the guys at Velo Café (http://www.velo-cafe.co.uk/) if they are willing to open early for us. Any thoughts?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

I thought the weatherspoons (Bright Helm)worked very well. Only downside was lack of decent bike parking, but we made it work. We didn't have too much of a wait last time for it to open either. 10 minutes iirc. Plenty of space for everyone, big, cheap, tasty brekkies & free coffee refills. What's not to like?


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I thought the weatherspoons (Bright Helm)worked very well. Only downside was lack of decent bike parking, but we made it work. We didn't have too much of a wait last time for it to open either. 10 minutes iirc. Plenty of space for everyone, big, cheap, tasty brekkies & free coffee refills. What's not to like?


And @PippaG turned up too, which was lovely.
(But, yes, I can't see an issue with it, other than the 0800 opening time)


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2015)

Another vote for Wetherspoons. It ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2015)

Can anyone comment on the quality of the coffee at Wetherspoons?


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of the coffee at Wetherspoons?


It's Lavazza http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/drink/coffee-13 - Usually OK, fairly middle-of-road but someone can always screw it up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2015)

As long as it's not instant only I'm happy.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2015)

redfalo said:


> I've not been too impressed by the Madeira Café.





It's not all about the sausages.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of the coffee at Wetherspoons?




It's good and not instant.


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2015)

The only thing the Madeira lacks is decent sausages. Perhaps if someone had a quiet word in Greg's (?) ear ?

Oh yes, and not enough room for everyone to sit inside. But that's OK, 'cos it's _always_ sunny when we get to Brighton.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

At Weatherspoons there's no grumpy gummy table clearing man *shudder*


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> At Weatherspoons there's no grumpy gummy table clearing man *shudder*


Ooooo. He's a feature. The ride end wouldn't be complete without him.


----------



## User10571 (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> At Weatherspoons there's no grumpy gummy table clearing man *shudder*


*Goes into quiet corner*
*Sits down*
*Rocks slowly backwards and forwards*
*Repeat the last one until it's all better*


----------



## AKA Bob (27 Jan 2015)

I would also vote for Weatherspoons...

@redfalo can I also add a plus one? Will send CTC number and contact details


----------



## compo (27 Jan 2015)

May I ask a couple of questions regarding insurance. I see the requirement for the Brighton ride is CTC/BC membership. Is that CTC plus BC, or one or the other. What about London Cycling Campaign members (me) who have 3rd party insurance cover via their membership. I wont be joining in the Brighton ride but later in the year I may have a look in on one of the night rides, if allowed!


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2015)

compo said:


> May I ask a couple of questions regarding insurance. I see the requirement for the Brighton ride is CTC/BC membership. Is that CTC plus BC, or one or the other. What about London Cycling Campaign members (me) who have 3rd party insurance cover via their membership. I wont be joining in the Brighton ride but later in the year I may have a look in on one of the night rides, if allowed!


Not CTC _and_ BC, that would be overkill  We're riding under the CTC 3rd party cover, so their rules apply. LCC will be fine providing there's five or fewer LCC and BC members on the ride.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jan 2015)

Wetherspoons is fine by me. It's warm and you can get yellow beer from 9am. OK, the Eggs Benedict are not going to win an Escoffier Award, but nowhere's perfect.


----------



## redfalo (28 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @redfalo can I also add a plus one? Will send CTC number and contact details


sure thing - great news!



compo said:


> May I ask a couple of questions regarding insurance. I see the requirement for the Brighton ride is CTC/BC membership. Is that CTC plus BC, or one or the other. What about London Cycling Campaign members (me) who have 3rd party insurance cover via their membership. I wont be joining in the Brighton ride but later in the year I may have a look in on one of the night rides, if allowed!



It's of course CTC *or* BC. As for LCC membership, this is ultimately up to the very own @dellzeqq to decide. My understanding is that LCC memebership does include third party liability insurance for cycling activities
As the hole point of the memebership faff is to make sure that a rider who might be harmed by another participant of the ride can be sure his or her damages are covered by an insurance, my (eventually irrelevant) feeling is that LCC memebership should do the trick as well.


----------



## compo (28 Jan 2015)

Further to my questions about insurance (thanks for clarifying), I have had a look and for what it costs for affiliate membership CTC is probably the easiest way to go.


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2015)

redfalo said:


> As the hole point of the memebership faff is to make sure that a rider who might be harmed by another participant of the ride can be sure his or her damages are covered by an insurance, my (eventually irrelevant) feeling is that LCC memebership should do the trick as well.


If that's the whole concern, why isn't third-party insurance not linked to any campaign or club accepted?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> If that's the whole concern, why isn't third-party insurance not linked to any campaign or club accepted?


Going off topic rather, and was covered in detail in this thread but the limit of 5 non CTC members per ride is related to the CTC providing ride organiser insurance (I think). Others can provide fuller answers, but probably best not to clutter up this ride thread with them.

... and to keep things on topic, I too am not a Madeira fan on the basis of (a) the sausages and (b) the coffee. But I do tend to bring my own breakfast and turn round quite quickly after a coffee so my opinions shouldn't carry much weight.


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Because that was the decision made in setting the club up. Why does this bother you?


Because otherwise this sort of group ride would be great for people like me. I think most cycling clubs have too many bizarre rules and it puts people off, maybe second only to the cult of high speed... but there are other topics in https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cycling-clubs.49/ where that's discussed, so I'm reminded that FNRttC's 5 non-CTC limit (do you have a way of validating their membership numbers?) comes from the terms of CTC organiser insurance and let's leave it there.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> *Because otherwise this sort of group ride would be great for people like me. I think most cycling clubs have too many bizarre rules and it puts people off, maybe second only to the cult of high speed*... but there are other topics in https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cycling-clubs.49/ where that's discussed, so I'm reminded that FNRttC's 5 non-CTC limit (do you have a way of validating their membership numbers?) comes from the terms of CTC organiser insurance and let's leave it there.


Bizarre rules? In this case, balderdash. I don't think any Fridays member would argue we have a cult of high speed. More a cult of pootling. And why do you insist on arguing about the rules of a club you don't want to join, and a ride you don't want to do? £18 a year for CTC 3rd party is hardly an onerous burden. Works out as about .25p per mile for last year in my case.
Feel free to organise a ride of your own. If you do, and you do it properly, you might just appreciate why the likes of myself, @redfalo and others (let alone DZ) insist on 3rd party insurance.


----------



## Fred Simpson (28 Jan 2015)

Well, I'm a bit new to this forum thing, but I'm not a fan of arguing the nuances of things that actually work pretty well - like the FNRttC. I don't care if we eat on Madeira Drive / Weatherspoon's or whether we stop at the Airport or the Scout Hut in Horley and I don't care if we turn left or right at Wivelsfield Green. I just want to ride and make sure I thank the Organizer (s) before I leave. Please confirm breakfast location though, I need to RV with the wife and my other bike when we are done !


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2015)

Can you pop me down as a maybe please?


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Bizarre rules? In this case, balderdash. I don't think any Fridays member would argue we have a cult of high speed. More a cult of pootling.


Just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting that FNRttC was one of the clubs where speed deters riders - which is part of why this ride interested me.


> And why do you insist on arguing about the rules of a club you don't want to join, and a ride you don't want to do?


As mentioned earlier, I've done non-FNRttC FNRs elsewhere and was interested until I understood this was sort-of an FNRttC one.


> £18 a year for CTC 3rd party is hardly an onerous burden. Works out as about .25p per mile for last year in my case.


But it seems daft to be double-insured. Possibly worse than having one insurance, given how some behave when they find out you're double-insured and start arguing over which insurer should handle a claim.


> Feel free to organise a ride of your own. If you do, and you do it properly, you might just appreciate why the likes of myself, @redfalo and others (let alone DZ) insist on 3rd party insurance.


I do and I can appreciate why organisers want third-party insurance. It's a shame that CTC's insurance brings a CTC-boosting restriction on numbers of non-CTC riders. A CTC-insured group near me doesn't seem to have this restriction but I'm not sure I dare ask them about it because it may be a mistake (it's never popular to point those out), they ride too fast for me (I've tried and been left to make my own way home) and I'll probably get the "why do you care about a ride you don't do?" aggro from them too!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Come and do one with us, we are almost entirely lovely.




All of us?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> All of us?


Almost


----------



## AKA Bob (28 Jan 2015)

@mjray the FNRttC are the most inclusive rides you will probably ever find. The rules have a purpose which once you experience a ride you might understand but I suspect you will never find yourself experienceing the magic......


----------



## AKA Bob (28 Jan 2015)

@mjray I imagine if you joined the conversation along the lines "If I don't have CTC membership but I do have XYZ..." the response maybe of been quite positive. It's a bit like ringing customer services and saying your product is xxxxx in the first sentence.........


----------



## Wobblers (29 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I didn't want to get into any unpleasantness



That's most unlike you. Are you sure you're feeling all right?


----------



## Wobblers (29 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting that FNRttC was one of the clubs where speed deters riders - which is part of why this ride interested me.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I've done non-FNRttC FNRs elsewhere and was interested until I understood this was sort-of an FNRttC one.
> 
> ...



I think it fair to point out that for a very long time, dellzeqq deliberately did not push the insurance angle. He wanted you to be a CTC member, because it was a CTC ride, but there was no obligation. It was only when the rides became very large that this became untenable from a liability point of view. In fact, the whole idea of wrapping the FNRttC into a club was to ensure that adequate insurance was in place. This wasn't a decision that was made lightly! All CTC rides have the maximum 5 non-CTC member restrictions. It's just that most aren't large enough or popular enough to have that as a major issue. The FNRttC is. It's a great shame, because I know it has discouraged some (perhaps many) people taking part in something that is unique and special. But I also know that dellzeqq put a great deal of effort into getting round this thorny insurance issue. This, alas, was the very best solution - all the others were worse, in that the rides would have been less inclusive, more limited, more conditions and much more expensive.


----------



## mjr (29 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @mjray I imagine if you joined the conversation along the lines "If I don't have CTC membership but I do have XYZ..." the response maybe of been quite positive. It's a bit like ringing customer services and saying your product is xxxxx in the first sentence.........


Given the restriction from CTC's insurance, I'm not sure how the eventual understandable response could have been better. I didn't say anything was xxxxx - what I did was more like ringing customer service and asking why it only fits Presta valves...


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Given the restriction from CTC's insurance, I'm not sure how the eventual understandable response could have been better. I didn't say anything was xxxxx - what I did was more like ringing customer service and asking why it only fits Presta valves...


McWobble gave the history. dellzeqq agonised about the insurance angle and consulted everybody at length. An agreement was reached by mutual consent from all those who were doing the FNRttCs. It inevitably meant compromises, but we live in an imperfect world. Please don't think that the rides are bound by a strict set of rules. Don't overtake on the inside, stop at red lights, and give way to old ladies pretty much sums them up. The other safety suggestions are just plain common sense.

Give it a spin.


----------



## mikeee (29 Jan 2015)

Lots of chitter chatter on here about all sorts of subjects and I have a couple of questions as well.....
Will there be a SMRbL? 
Followed by the pub?
Got to admit to forgetting the correct SMR???? It's been a while since my last one and they always bring back harrowing memories of last minute frantic rides to make the train home!


----------



## redfalo (29 Jan 2015)

mikeee said:


> Lots of chitter chatter on here about all sorts of subjects and I have a couple of questions as well.....
> Will there be a SMRbL?
> Followed by the pub?


As @ianrauk will be on the ride, there surely will be a SMRbH.


----------



## User482 (29 Jan 2015)

redfalo said:


> As @ianrauk will be on the ride, there surely will be a SMRbH.



Never mind that: people are staying in the pub for rehydration, yes?


----------



## Wobblers (29 Jan 2015)

User482 said:


> Never mind that: people are staying in the pub for rehydration, yes?



I do hope so.

(Otherwise I'll be forced to join Team "Surprisingly Not As Fast As Expected" on the SMRbH, and end up at Ian's home! I bet the miserable git wouldn't even make me a cup of tea, either!)


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> what I did was more like ringing customer service and asking why it only fits Presta valves...


Other presumptions are available.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Given the restriction from CTC's insurance


We don't see using the CTC insurance to protect the leader and other riders as a restriction. We see it as a liberation so there is insurance for the leader and other riders in the event of a mishap resulting in a claim. For the CTC insurance to be valid there can only be five non CTC insured riders. Those taking part send their CTC membership numbers in each time, there is a list and names are checked against the list before the ride starts. It all takes less than five minutes and is part of the safety talk. On an event taking maybe 12 hours of your life, door to door, this is nothing. With more than a hundred riders, several times a year, for several years, it works.
There are lots of lovely rides with lovely people, in all sorts off places and please feel free to take part in any number of them: but to do this one you need to have the insurance the club has decided.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2015)

mikeee said:


> Lots of chitter chatter on here about all sorts of subjects and I have a couple of questions as well.....
> Will there be a SMRbL?
> Followed by the pub?
> Got to admit to forgetting the correct SMR???? It's been a while since my last one and they always bring back harrowing memories of last minute frantic rides to make the train home!


Hoping for a SMRbtL ....


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2015)

User482 said:


> Never mind that: people are staying in the pub for rehydration, yes?


Yes.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2015)

Apropos of nothing, discovered on my last visit to Madeira Drive this past Sunday that The Seagull (and presumably, its charming, delightful, helpful proprietor.....) is no longer there. An operation named Fish and Liquor is there instead.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> We don't see using the CTC insurance to protect the leader and other riders as a restriction. We see it as a liberation so there is insurance for the leader and other riders in the event of a mishap resulting in a claim. For the CTC insurance to be valid there can only be five non CTC insured riders. Those taking part send their CTC membership numbers in each time, there is a list and names are checked against the list before the ride starts. It all takes less than five minutes and is part of the safety talk. On an event taking maybe 12 hours of your life, door to door, this is nothing. With more than a hundred riders, several times a year, for several years, it works.
> There are lots of lovely rides with lovely people, in all sorts off places and please feel free to take part in any number of them: but to do this one you need to have the insurance the club has decided.


After all, one only needs to look at the many, many photos of rides that have taken place under the Fridays umbrella to see the truly horrifying burden of the oppressive insurance policy on our happy, smiling faces....er, wait a minute.....


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @mjray I imagine if you joined the conversation along the lines "If I don't have CTC membership but I do have XYZ..." the response maybe of been quite positive. It's a bit like ringing customer services and saying your product is xxxxx in the first sentence.........


actually, not. I spent untold hours looking in to insurance and every policy I looked in to with the exception of the CTC and LCC insurances (both Hiscox brokered by Butterworth Spengler) were pants. BC was a close call. This, that or the other (ETA, other, perfectly respectable, UK organisations, German organisations.....) were nowhere near. 

So - for the avoidance of doubt.

1. It's a CTC affiliated club ride. It used to be a CTC Member Group (the Cheam and Morden) ride, but we got too big. The CTC gives the club officials £10M of cover for sixty quid a year. That's a really good deal - and if you don't believe me, spend the time to work out how much it would cost to do the same rides under BC rules (which would include helmets). I did ask the LCC, but, while they were happy to give us an award, the commercial side of it just didn't work for them. 
2. Everybody has to have qualifying third party insurance - so that in the event that the organisers are blameless but one of you causes an injury to another one of you, there is a line of action.
3. It is completely wrong to suggest that the CTC's insurers will not meet a claim made by one member against another.
4. Given the amount of fun that lots of people have had thanks to the CTC's insurance cover I have absolutely no qualms about telling people that they have to join if they want to come on the ride. None whatsoever. If people don't like it they can do a BHF ride. 
5. I do check on the CTC numbers if I'm not sure. One rider lied to me about his number and was told to sling his hook.
6. Mr. Jay does not get to come on the rides until he writes me a fulsome apology for timewasting. **** me, can you imagine the fuss and bother at wayfinding points? And, no, as Adrian will point out, I'm not a nice person.


----------



## mjr (30 Jan 2015)

One more time, that's all fine and you're all quite safe that the CTC membership requirement keeps me off FNRttC rides for the forseeable.


dellzeqq said:


> 3. It is completely wrong to suggest that the CTC's insurers will not meet a claim made by one member against another.


which wasn't exactly the suggestion anyway (it was only the legal advice wasn't offered - but I can't find where I read that, so maybe it's either changed or the person who told me was mistaken) but there are some exclusions, as mentioned while I was trying to find it:


mjray said:


> ...http://www.ctc.org.uk/insurance/third-party-insurance that you're not covered if you crash into a relative or employee


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> One more time, that's all fine and you're all quite safe that the CTC membership requirement keeps me off FNRttC rides for the forseeable.



Well no, it doesn't.


----------



## Mr Orange (30 Jan 2015)

Seems simple to me. Liked the look of the Fridays rides but had to become an affiliate CTC member for £18 and pay£2 subs (bargain). After that first very nervous ride, with lots of great characters and a team of TEC's who made sure we all got to the coast safely, I loved it and was hooked. If a requirement to join future rides had of been to sing the Italian National Anthem at the stroke of midnight under the arch at HPC....I probably would.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2015)

Of course.


----------



## clivedb (10 Feb 2015)

Sorry Olaf, but I am going to have to withdraw - dis-gracefully - I simply haven't got the fitness at the moment.
BW, Clive


----------



## redfalo (10 Feb 2015)

Andrew B
Andrew F
Anne M
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Ian R
Jane L
John M
Liam B
Malcom S
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## sagefly (10 Feb 2015)

I'm not on the list did you get my email/message?


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2015)

email sent. Please add me to the list.


----------



## iLB (10 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Lots of chitter chatter on here about all sorts of subjects and I have a couple of questions as well.....
> Will there be a SMRbL?
> Followed by the pub?
> Got to admit to forgetting the correct SMR???? It's been a while since my last one and they always bring back harrowing memories of last minute frantic rides to make the train home!



Bloody hell, a while indeed. Still cruising on that lovely Condor?


----------



## mikeee (10 Feb 2015)

iLB said:


> Bloody hell, a while indeed. Still cruising on that lovely Condor?



Yes, still going strong. Unlike its owner!!


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2015)

If you'll have us, I'm up for TEC duty, and Susie is happy to take charge at the back.


----------



## AKA Bob (11 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> If you'll have us, I'm up for TEC duty, and Susie is happy to take charge at the back.



No pressure then @redfalo .......

But then again you could say it's a glowing endorsement.....


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> If you'll have us, I'm up for TEC duty, and Susie is happy to take charge at the back.




Have you both CTC insurance? Can you please go to the web page and confirm you have read the basics.
Thanks.


----------



## hatler (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Have you both CTC insurance? Can you please go to the web page and confirm you have read the basics.
> Thanks.


----------



## redfalo (11 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> If you'll have us, I'm up for TEC duty, and Susie is happy to take charge at the back.


----------



## redfalo (11 Feb 2015)

Andrew B
Andrew F
Anne M
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jane L
John M
Liam B
Malcom S
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Simon L
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie H
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## Gordon P (21 Feb 2015)

Just so you know, the leader if this ride has recce'd the route & Ditchling Beacon is still there


----------



## redfalo (21 Feb 2015)

Here's some photographic evidence 
















As a special service, we (@Eddie_C , @Michael Adu and @Gordon P ) even sketched out a follow-up programme for people fancying an entire weekend in Brighton. Gordon, who as you all know has an impeccable knack for music, recommends the Vibrators' gig on Saturday night. "For everyone who loves punk - or vibrators in general."


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2015)

Vibrators at the Prince Albert? Ooh er!

Those who don't mind paying a tout over the odds could also see Underworld at the Dome (like the previous night in Hammersmith, sold out). 'Lager, lager, lager' will of course be the drink of choice for some on Saturday morning


----------



## mikeee (21 Feb 2015)

So pleased to hear the Beacon is still there, haven't seen it for a while!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2015)

Email sent.
PS: Have read 'the basics'.
FF


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Email sent.
> PS: Have read 'the basics'.
> FF


OK, we'll be needing the wet weather gear.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> OK, we'll be needing the wet weather gear.....


Absolutely ... it's been a while!


----------



## redfalo (22 Feb 2015)

User said:


> I am so sorry to be missing this.


I was hoping the Vibrators may make you change your mind.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> So pleased to hear the Beacon is still there, haven't seen it for a while!


 Oh b#gger! It isn't is it?


----------



## jiberjaber (23 Feb 2015)

Rules read, email sent 

Night ride virgins looking forward to joining you guys.

Jason & Lee (when he gets his CTC sorted LOL)


----------



## mikeee (24 Feb 2015)

Hope you enjoy the ride guys! 
I remember my first night ride which also included other firsts...
First time cycling in central London
First time cycling on the A3 (yes, really)
First time taking my bike in a boat (I'm not making these up)
First time meeting some very lovely people (and they more or less accepted me even though I'm a northerner!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2015)

Bah. I'm out. un-email sent


----------



## redfalo (24 Feb 2015)

Andrew B
Anne M
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jane L
Jason B (still need your mobile no.)
John M
Kevin E
Lee W (please send mail w/ CTC details)
Liam B
Malcom S
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Simon L
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Feb 2015)

Mobile sent


----------



## JeremyJ (26 Feb 2015)

Hi there, wow I forgot to check back here - and hey presto a night ride!
Is it too late to add my name to the list? 
I'm a payed up FNRttC and CTC member
Cheers


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Feb 2015)

Thoughts on the best route from Liverpool Street to HPC ? I'm not a regular rider in London so lost for what's a safe route or not?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bah. I'm out. un-email sent


Unliked ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2015)

Am awaiting confirmations from a couple of late arrivals to the ball .....


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Feb 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Thoughts on the best route from Liverpool Street to HPC ? I'm not a regular rider in London so lost for what's a safe route or not?



A while since I've done it, but I believe the following route should work.

Leave Liverpool Street to the south along Old Broad Street.

Veer to the right into Threadneedle Street and straight across Bank junction into Queen Victoria Street.

You then want to fork right at Mansion House junction into Cannon Street.

Wide open spaces here, so you could take to the pavement on the right hand side and push for 100m or so.

Once in Cannon Street, it's a fairly straight run past St Paul's, down Ludgate Hill, bit of a pull up Fleet Street, and flatish along the Strand to Trafalgar Square.

Pop under Admiralty Arch, then along The Mall to Buckingham Palace.

Right fork up Constitution Hill, which will take you to Hyde Park Corner.

Wellington Arch, where I believe they meet, is directly in front of you.

Typical central London ride, passing one world class point of interest after another, after another.


----------



## Jellied Eel (27 Feb 2015)

Hi All, I'd heard rumours of a night ride on the 6th but then heard nothing more until a friend text me last night saying it was still to go ahead. Sorry to be so behind with the times can I still sign up? Done loads of FNRTTC and have been wondering how I could possibly go on living without my Friday night fix!


----------



## redfalo (27 Feb 2015)

Jellied Eel said:


> Hi All, I'd heard rumours of a night ride on the 6th but then heard nothing more until a friend text me last night saying it was still to go ahead. Sorry to be so behind with the times can I still sign up? Done loads of FNRTTC and have been wondering how I could possibly go on living without my Friday night fix!


have a look here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-to-brighton-night-ride-march-6th.172399/



> This won't be an official FNRttC, but a ride run as a Fridays ride. It will be in a similar spirit (no one left behind) and at similar pace. This also means that the club's outrageous annual memerbership fee of 2 pounds needs to be paid on the night. You'll also need to be a CTC / BC member.
> 
> Please send and email to o dot storbeck , including your CTC number, full name and mobile phone to o dot storbeck at gmail dot com. Please also acknowledge you have read the basics:http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/basics_05.html


----------



## Liam 68 (27 Feb 2015)

sorry I can't do it now - something has cone up - hope to join you again sometime...
thanks anyway,,,
Liam


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2015)

Anyone have a good route back from Brighton to Victoria?
I tend to follow the cycle-path to Crawley, then time-trial the A road to Reigate and from there on in I'm happy with the A217/A24 into central London. But the Crawley to Reigate bit is a bit shabby. Any better ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Anyone have a good route back from Brighton to Victoria?
> I tend to follow the cycle-path to Crawley, then time-trial the A road to Reigate and from there on in I'm happy with the A217/A24 into central London. But the Crawley to Reigate bit is a bit shabby. Any better ideas?




I will be cycling back, over Devils Dyke, cross country to Handcross, Pease Pottage then the A23 through Crawley, Gatwick and to Redhill. It's a bit shabby but it's a nice and fast way home. Will then stay on to the A23 to Croydon, where you can take it all the way into the smoke.


----------



## redfalo (27 Feb 2015)

Andrew B
Anne M
Charles B
Chris B (please send email)
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jane L
Jason B
Jeremy C
Julie G
John M
Kevin E
Lee W (STILL need mail w/ CTC details!)
Louise M (please send details)
Malcom S
Martin B
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S (me)
Peter L
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Simon L
Simon R
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I will be cycling back, over Devils Dyke, cross country to Handcross, Pease Pottage then the A23 through Crawley, Gatwick and to Redhill. It's a bit shabby but it's a nice and fast way home. Will then stay on to the A23 to Croydon, where you can take it all the way into the smoke.


Sounds a plan.


----------



## anothersam (27 Feb 2015)

Sent an email a few days ago. Haven't heard anything back and I'm not on the list. I see you've already got more than the 40 you wanted. Oversubscribed?



jiberjaber said:


> Thoughts on the best route from Liverpool Street to HPC ? I'm not a regular rider in London so lost for what's a safe route or not?



Happy to show you the way if you want, and if I'm coming.


----------



## rb58 (27 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I will be cycling back, over Devils Dyke, cross country to Handcross, Pease Pottage then the A23 through Crawley, Gatwick and to Redhill. It's a bit shabby but it's a nice and fast way home. Will then stay on to the A23 to Croydon, where you can take it all the way into the smoke.


Bl**dy Devil's Dyke.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

rb58 said:


> Bl**dy Devil's Dyke.




Not even the last trip over tempered your abhorrence?


----------



## rb58 (27 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A while since I've done it, but I believe the following route should work.
> 
> Leave Liverpool Street to the south along Old Broad Street.
> 
> ...


It might sound counter intuitive, but I'd head south from Liverpool St and over London Bridge then bear right at Borough Market along Southwark Street and keep going until you get to Westminster Bridge. (if you can manage it, turn right at the traffic lights in Stamford Street into Cornwall Road, then left along Upper Ground, under Waterloo Bridge and straight on to Westminster Bridge). Pop over the bridge, round Parliament Sq and up Birdcage Walk and Constitution Hill. It's a quieter route and avoids The Strand and Trafalgar Square, which both can be very busy on a Friday night, and is no further.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2015)

rb58 said:


> It might sound counter intuitive, but I'd head south from Liverpool St and over London Bridge then bear right at Borough Market along Southwark Street and keep going until you get to Westminster Bridge. (if you can manage it, turn right at the traffic lights in Stamford Street into Cornwall Road, then left along Upper Ground, under Waterloo Bridge and straight on to Westminster Bridge). Pop over the bridge, round Parliament Sq and up Birdcage Walk and Constitution Hill. It's a quieter route and avoids The Strand and Trafalgar Square, which both can be very busy on a Friday night, and is no further.


+1. Longer, but definitely a bit quieter.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Feb 2015)

I take it this is to arrive for about midnight.

Not sure I'd want to be stooging around on a bicycle in the likes of Borough, Waterloo and Lambeth at that time.


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Feb 2015)

redfalo said:


> Martin B


As I am in Patagonia and thus unavailable to take part, I assume the FNRttC has been blessed with another Martin B. Hurrah! is what I say.


----------



## theclaud (28 Feb 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> As I am in Patagonia and thus unavailable to take part, *I assume the FNRttC has been blessed with another Martin B*. Hurrah! is what I say.



Ten a penny.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Ten a penny.


 Oi!


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Its for arrival around 11:30. Perfectly safe.



Provided he doesn't get lost.

Fair few n'er do wells, vagabonds and footpads around there.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Provided he doesn't get lost.
> 
> Fair few n'er do wells, vagabonds and footpads around there.


 Good practice for the badlands of South London though.


----------



## redfalo (28 Feb 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> As I am in Patagonia and thus unavailable to take part, I assume the FNRttC has been blessed with another Martin B. Hurrah! is what I say.



Indeed - it's a Mardin Ba rather and a Martin Br.


----------



## redfalo (28 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I take it this is to arrive for about midnight.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to be stooging around on a bicycle in the likes of Borough, Waterloo and Lambeth at that time.



actually, it's much more enjoyable than pm peak


----------



## rb58 (28 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Fair few n'er do wells, vagabonds and footpads around there.


Providing your bike is clean, they'll let you pass. Just make sure you don't get scalped by the party bike at Borough Market.
Seriously, The Strand is a lottery - sometimes it's completely clear, sometimes it's gridlocked. And when it's gridlocked it's a pain in the ar*e to filter along. And @StuAff is correct, it's 1/2 further than The City route, but you will get a magnificent view of Westminster and the river as you cross the bridge.


----------



## anothersam (28 Feb 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> the FNRttC are the most inclusive rides you will probably ever find. The rules have a purpose which once you experience a ride you might understand but I suspect you will never find yourself experienceing the magic......



Speaking of magic, my sixth sense tells me I appear to have disappeared. What to do with this new power? I could tag along anyway, enjoying the draft – a SMIDSY mascot or TEC for other ghosts. Or, I could accept that I've been nudged along that fork in the road. There would be a kind of peace in that.


----------



## Gordon P (28 Feb 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Thoughts on the best route from Liverpool Street to HPC ? I'm not a regular rider in London so lost for what's a safe route or not?


I'll be passing Liverpool St en route to HPC & am happy to meet you if you like. I usually go as @Pale Rider but am familiar with @rb58 's route too & willing to give it a whirl as what he says about the Strand is true!
If you like, let me know what time your train is due.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Good practice for the badlands of South London though.


We're not going through Mitcham and Morden again are we


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> We're not going through Mitcham and Morden again are we


 It's going to be like The Bridge scene in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Feb 2015)

I'm going to have to bow out of this, sadly: I managed to bork my knee (again!) on Tuesday, and it's healing far too slowly for me to be comfortable with the thought of cycling 60 odd miles on it next week.

Apologetic email sent.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2015)

McWobble said:


> I'm going to have to bow out of this, sadly: I managed to bork my knee (again!) on Tuesday, and it's healing far too slowly for me to be comfortable with the thought of cycling 60 odd miles on it next week.
> 
> Apologetic email sent.




And miss my birthday? *_indignant huff_* 

Hope it heals up sooner rather then later...


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2015)

slowmotion said:


> It's going to be like The Bridge scene in Apocalypse Now.


"We can't cycle there, that's Charlie's route"
"CHARLIE DON'T CYCLE"

"I love the smell of GT85 in the morning .... makes me feel alive"


----------



## jiberjaber (28 Feb 2015)

Gordon P said:


> I'll be passing Liverpool St en route to HPC & am happy to meet you if you like. I usually go as @Pale Rider but am familiar with @rb58 's route too & willing to give it a whirl as what he says about the Strand is true!
> If you like, let me know what time your train is due.....



Sounds like there is a plan forming.... anyone else in the LST vicinity, safety in numbers if we head South of the river LOL 

I'll probably be rolling in to Liverpool Street around 10:55 / 23:01 subject to which train I make at Chelmsford.


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Sounds like there is a plan forming.... anyone else in the LST vicinity, safety in numbers if we head South of the river LOL
> 
> I'll probably be rolling in to Liverpool Street around 10:55 / 23:01 subject to which train I make at Chelmsford.


I could swing by that way, and guide you and @Gordon P through bandit country if necessary.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And miss my birthday? *_indignant huff_*



 Sorry Ian. But you could always have a second birthday for the Whitstable ride. I mean, if it's good enough for the Queen, it must be good enough for you, yes?

I may even save some Dalwhinnie


----------



## redfalo (1 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> Sent an email a few days ago. Haven't heard anything back and I'm not on the list. I see you've already got more than the 40 you wanted. Oversubscribed?


are you the bloke looking for your CTC card?
find it, sent membership number, find yourself in the list. otherwise, stay at home


----------



## thom (1 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I take it this is to arrive for about midnight.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to be stooging around on a bicycle in the likes of Borough, Waterloo and Lambeth at that time.


So spake the Pale Rider, frightened by our local ghost stories no doubt.


----------



## thom (1 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> It might sound counter intuitive, but I'd head south from Liverpool St and over London Bridge then bear right at Borough Market along Southwark Street and keep going until you get to Westminster Bridge. (if you can manage it, turn right at the traffic lights in Stamford Street into Cornwall Road, then left along Upper Ground, under Waterloo Bridge and straight on to Westminster Bridge). Pop over the bridge, round Parliament Sq and up Birdcage Walk and Constitution Hill. It's a quieter route and avoids The Strand and Trafalgar Square, which both can be very busy on a Friday night, and is no further.


Also from the point of view of trying to see London sights at night, crossing the river is the way ahead.


----------



## anothersam (2 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> are you the bloke looking for your CTC card?
> find it, sent membership number, find yourself in the list. otherwise, stay at home



I'm the bloke who inspired the original ride (at least, that's what Simon told me once upon a friendly time). I'm the bloke who lost his CTC card but saw how important it was as you had already given polite reminders to others on your list, so retrieved my number, but was waiting to see if the ride was oversubscribed before sending it. I'm the bloke who first offered to swing round to escort a cyclist unfamiliar with London, though it was out of my way, because doing stuff like that is in the spirit of FNRttC. I'm the bloke who narrowly missed out on an Academy Award.

Now I'm the bloke who may indeed come up to London for a merry spin – the Velosolo Club doesn't do "stay at home" – but wouldn't dream of gatecrashing your ride; I imagine you have bouncers who would put Ray Winstone to shame.






_The origins of the Toughometer_


----------



## redfalo (2 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> I'm the bloke who inspired the original ride (at least, that's what Simon told me once upon a friendly time). I'm the bloke who lost his CTC card but saw how important it was as you had already given polite reminders to others on your list, so retrieved my number, but was waiting to see if the ride was oversubscribed before sending it. I'm the bloke who first offered to swing round to escort a cyclist unfamiliar with London, though it was out of my way, because doing stuff like that is in the spirit of FNRttC. I'm the bloke who narrowly missed out on an Academy Award.
> 
> Now I'm the bloke who may indeed come up to London for a merry spin – the Velosolo Club doesn't do "stay at home" – but wouldn't dream of gatecrashing your ride; I imagine you have bouncers who would put Ray Winstone to shame.
> 
> ...


let's continue this discussion bilaterally - you should have mail


----------



## anothersam (2 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the email. All is well.

Putting a ride together isn't easy, and I can see why gatecrashers are no laughing matter (though I would've welcomed them with open arms on the road to Hastings last year).

I was interested in this because Brighton always attracts me with its come-hither rampart at Ditchling, and the show must go on.


----------



## Gordon P (2 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> I could swing by that way, and guide you and @Gordon P through bandit country if necessary.


Excellent, but @jiberjaber can we have a narrower time window than 


jiberjaber said:


> 10:55 / 23:01


 please?


----------



## redfalo (2 Mar 2015)

I want to close the ride by Wednesday. 

Charles B
Chris B (please send email)
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jane L
Jason B
Jeremy C
Julie G
John M
Kevin E
Louise M
Malcom S
Martin B
Martin W
Matthew W
Mice
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C
Olaf S (me)
Peter L
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Sam W
Simon L
Simon R
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## Tacey (3 Mar 2015)

I'd like to come! Is there room?


----------



## redfalo (3 Mar 2015)

Tacey said:


> I'd like to come! Is there room?


sure thing, just send me your details!


----------



## rb58 (3 Mar 2015)

Seems we're not the only people riding to Brighton this Friday night..... The London Bike Beer Group are also going, but leaving St Paul's Cathedral at 9pm.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Seems we're not the only people riding to Brighton this Friday night..... The London Bike Beer Group are also going, but leaving St Paul's Cathedral at 9pm.


Are we allowed to fraternise en-route?


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are we allowed to fraternise en-route?


Given they're having a three hour head start, not unless they're four sheets to the wind by the time we get going


----------



## rb58 (3 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are we allowed to fraternise en-route?


If they have any beer left, yes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Given they're having a three hour head start, not unless they're four sheets to the wind by the time we get going


I had assumed they might be tacking ....


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2015)

Well, they'll want to stay ahead of those rainclouds that keep following you....


----------



## sagefly (3 Mar 2015)

No point watering the beer any further..................


----------



## redfalo (3 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Seems we're not the only people riding to Brighton this Friday night..... The London Bike Beer Group are also going, but leaving St Paul's Cathedral at 9pm.


doing the Beacon on the Pedibus shall be interesting


----------



## redfalo (3 Mar 2015)

I took a look at their route (here: https://www.strava.com/routes/1507646) and found their variant at Reigate interesting. They go via Chipstead but don't ride up to the A217 / junction with M25 but make a left into Markedge Lane. After crossing the M25, they want to go through Gatton Park, down Rocky Lane (what's in a name?  On Street View, surface looks decent though).

I will of course stick to our recced and well-proven route (or, if the weather turns against us, to the A23) on Friday night. But just out of curiosity: Does anyone know that route? It could be an alternative in during daytime, when the A217 roundabout with the M25 is probably very hairy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Or rather, wasn't with - as they'd left her comprehensively behind.


... don't let the truth get in the way of a good gossip story ....


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> I took a look at their route (here: https://www.strava.com/routes/1507646) and found their variant at Reigate interesting. They go via Chipstead but don't ride up to the A217 / junction with M25 but make a left into Markedge Lane. After crossing the M25, they want to go through Gatton Park, down Rocky Lane (what's in a name?  On Street View, surface looks decent though).
> 
> I will of course stick to our recced and well-proven route (or, if the weather turns against us, to the A23) on Friday night. But just out of curiosity: Does anyone know that route? It could be an alternative in during daytime, when the A217 roundabout with the M25 is probably very hairy.


It looks like the BHF London to Brighton route at that point. Downside is it doesn't go past Gatwick. And the descent of Markedge and Rocky Lanes aren't best done at night.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Eh? We still gossiped.


No I meant, was there something more salacious about their meeting we could speculate about ;-)


----------



## rb58 (3 Mar 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> It looks like the BHF London to Brighton route at that point. Downside is it doesn't go past Gatwick. And the descent of Markedge and Rocky Lanes aren't best done at night.


I'm pretty sure that is the BHF route - they also follow the BHF run in to Brighton, which is nowhere near as much fun as the golf course variation.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Mar 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Excellent, but @jiberjaber can we have a narrower time window than
> please?



Add 15 mins for me to work out which exit I need to be out of


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Add 15 mins for me to work out which exit I need to be out of


Bishopsgate, I should imagine.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Mar 2015)

I once decided to walk to a meeting near St Pauls, I managed to walk a full circle back to Liverpool Street.... all from walking out of the wrong exit and not realizing, amazing how getting off a train and straight on to a tube makes it hard to work out the right exit if you change a routine! 

Turn right for Bishopsgate I guess


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

User said:


> It was more brief encounter than that.


... rather than briefs encountered ....


----------



## rb58 (3 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Turn right for Bishopsgate I guess


Stood on the concourse, with the trains behind you, Bishopsgate will be to the left. I think.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Stood on the concourse, with the trains behind you, Bishopsgate will be to the left. I think.



You are of course correct and I appear to be building a reputation for all the wrong reasons! LOL Perhaps I shouldn't be let out without supervision at this rate....


----------



## hatler (4 Mar 2015)

Am I the only one getting inordinately excited about this ?


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Am I the only one getting inordinately excited about this ?


I'm sure some are getting more excited than that


----------



## redfalo (4 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Am I the only one getting inordinately excited about this ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Am I the only one getting inordinately excited about this ?


 Me too!
Just need to decide whether to ride down from Abingdon. Weather looks OK.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2015)

Dears

Have done a few of these and never meet as many CC'ers in the flesh as I'd like. I'll be on my blue Rourke bike ( I doubt any others will have such a thing) please introduce yourselves!

Cheers, FF


----------



## rb58 (4 Mar 2015)

I will be on my naked Enigma, because my NEW BIKE will not have arrived in time.......


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> I will be on my naked Enigma, because my NEW BIKE will not have arrived in time.......




You pulled the trigger?


----------



## rb58 (4 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You pulled the trigger?


My finger is hovering over the button right now :-)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> My finger is hovering over the button right now :-)




DO IT!!!


----------



## hatler (4 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dears
> 
> Have done a few of these and never meet as many CC'ers in the flesh as I'd like. I'll be on my blue Rourke bike ( I doubt any others will have such a thing) please introduce yourselves!
> 
> Cheers, FF


Snap. It takes forever to work out who is who, and if you 'know' them or not.

I'll be on a Sabbath September. Red jersey, bald head (no helmet).


----------



## anothersam (4 Mar 2015)

I'm easy to spot, I look just like my avatar.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> I'm easy to spot, I look just like my avatar.


Funny you should say that...


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2015)

Not like the avatar.
I'd fit right in at some of the gigs I go to if I looked like that. A large proportion of Friday's crowd would probably think it was a bad trip......


----------



## Trickedem (4 Mar 2015)

I will be on dynamo equipped Van Nicholas with a single rear Ortleib pannier, containing food!


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2015)

The trouble with my kitchen is that, thanks to my neighbour building an extension, I get to see significantly less sky from the window than I used to.
However, thanks to the highly reflective surfaces of my quarter-turn mixer taps and stainless drainer, whenever there is a full moon, as I stand by teh sink, I see the moon's reflection in the aforementioned and this gives rise to the unsurprising hankering....
One day, soon, I should send the inevitable email, confirming that I have read the basics....


----------



## Ed Phelan (5 Mar 2015)

Best of luck to all of you! Would love to meet some of you cyclechat guys and gals. I'll be riding on my hi-vis Merida for Lymphoma research with a few friends, we'll also be taking part in the next Brighton event in a few months if anyone's planning anything?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Not like the avatar.
> I'd fit right in at some of the gigs I go to if I looked like that. A large proportion of Friday's crowd would probably think it was a bad trip......


The Fridays never have bad trips ... or so I've read ....


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2015)

Is there a group riding back? Can't get to the main event but might leave at dawn and meet you down there...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Is there a group riding back? Can't get to the main event but might leave at dawn and meet you down there...




Silly question 
Planning on leaving at 9am.


----------



## redfalo (5 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Is there a group riding back? Can't get to the main event but might leave at dawn and meet you down there...


alternatively, you can join my DIY 200 Audax from Brighton to London via Maidenhead and St Albans, also eyeing a 9am departure


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> alternatively, you can join my DIY 200 Audax from Brighton to London via Maidenhead and St Albans, also eyeing a 9am departure




Whats your route Olaf?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> alternatively, you can join my DIY 200 Audax from Brighton to London via Maidenhead and St Albans, also eyeing a 9am departure


As per @ianrauk , do you have a route? I could go back to Oxford thataway! But I may be too slow to join you as am currently planning to ride to London tomorrow, but interested in the routing .....


----------



## redfalo (5 Mar 2015)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=npiyknydrgmncgbn

first part via Devils Dyke is in fact Ian's route


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=npiyknydrgmncgbn
> 
> first part via Devils Dyke is in fact Ian's route




And split at the 14 mile mark


----------



## rb58 (5 Mar 2015)

FFS - why does everyone like Devil's Dyke so much?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> FFS - why does everyone like Devil's Dyke so much?




..coz we can go YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! down the other side...


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2015)

Hmm could be tempted to pop out a cheeky 300K @redfalo - anyone else with you?

@mikeee are you riding back up?


----------



## redfalo (5 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Hmm could be tempted to pop out a cheeky 300K @redfalo - anyone else with you?
> 
> @mikeee are you riding back up?


Probably @Gordon P and @AKA Bob up to Maidenhead, and @Michael Adu for the whole gig.

It all depends a bit on the weather. I'm not sure if I can motivate myself if there was a considerable turn to the worse.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Mar 2015)

Have fun everyone


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3572213, member: 9609"]Why at night ? I see there is a good moon for the morrow, and I can appreciate getting out on a 'braw bricht moonlicht nicht', I just love hill walking with snow and full moon, but cycling ? I'm not quite getting it, is it a quieter roads thing.[/QUOTE]

Yes!

Try it and see.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> Probably @Gordon P and @AKA Bob up to Maidenhead, and @Michael Adu for the whole gig.
> 
> It all depends a bit on the weather. I'm not sure if I can motivate myself if there was a considerable turn to the worse.


I might give it a go up to Maidenhead ....


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> It all depends a bit on the weather. I'm not sure if I can motivate myself if there was a considerable turn to the worse.



It's going to be lovely & sunny on Saturday - go for it! 

I'm off to France for the day, but have fun.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> The Fridays never have bad trips ... or so I've read ....


That wasn't the crowd I was talking about....


----------



## User10571 (5 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3572323, member: 9609"]The roads where I live are quiet enough for cycling during the day.[/QUOTE]
You are lucky, Reiver.
Meanwhile, have the rest of you lot been talking to Teethgrinder, or something?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> Probably @Gordon P and @AKA Bob up to Maidenhead, and @Michael Adu for the whole gig.
> 
> It all depends a bit on the weather. I'm not sure if I can motivate myself if there was a considerable turn to the worse.


Forecast is great for the weekend. Compared to the cold weather, it's the difference between Schalke and cheese. Go(laf) for it!


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> You are lucky, Reiver.
> Meanwhile, have the rest of you lot been talking to Teethgrinder, or something?



I believe the Steve Abraham Effect, is either already a thing... or well on its way.

600K audax you say? Excellent idea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> You are lucky, Reiver.
> Meanwhile, have the rest of you lot been talking to Teethgrinder, or something?


Ha!
It was my goal this year to break my distance PB of a lowly 150 miles. I was going to enter the Dean but circumstances prevent that ....
I've done London to Brighton and back a few times and also Abingdon to London in both day and night. So I thought I'd link both rides together to give me a 180 miler or so: Abingdon - London - Brighton - London and the coach home.
But then ... if there's a good route back to Abingdon from Brighton, the weather looks good and my legs feel OK, I might give that a go.
We'll see :-)


----------



## redfalo (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> You are lucky, Reiver.
> Meanwhile, have the rest of you lot been talking to Teethgrinder, or something?



TG has been an inspiration indeed, but my real motivation is this French madness in August.


----------



## redfalo (5 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3572213, member: 9609"]Why at night ? I see there is a good moon for the morrow, and I can appreciate getting out on a 'braw bricht moonlicht nicht', I just love hill walking with snow and full moon, but cycling ? I'm not quite getting it, is it a quieter roads thing.[/QUOTE]

It's hard to describe. For me, it's not really about the empty roads. A few years ago, I've tried to describe the allure here http://cycling-intelligence.com/2011/03/18/the-joy-of-night-riding.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3572213, member: 9609"]Why at night ? I see there is a good moon for the morrow, and I can appreciate getting out on a 'braw bricht moonlicht nicht', I just love hill walking with snow and full moon, but cycling ? I'm not quite getting it, is it a quieter roads thing.[/QUOTE]

Every religion has it's sacred text http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2008/may/08/ethicalliving.cycling


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2015)

Only 300k?

Slackers.


----------



## User10571 (5 Mar 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> Every religion has it's sacred text http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2008/may/08/ethicalliving.cycling


On that basis, I may as well throw this in here.
Posted _passim_ & to death....


Night rides, why?


The lack of traffic.

The ability to ride four abreast.

The silence.

The night time noises.

The smells.

The temperature changes.

The white line and the silhouettes flashing past.

The camaraderie.

The feeling that at that time the world is yours.


Love it.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> On that basis, I may as well throw this in here.
> Posted passim & to death....
> 
> 
> ...


And the hip flasks


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2015)

@User9609.. See this lot... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/why-do-you-r-on-fn-ttc.148145/


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> On that basis, I may as well throw this in here.
> Posted _passim_ & to death....
> 
> 
> ...


.... the bus shelters ....


----------



## User10571 (5 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... the bus shelters ....


Only in the right company....
I think we can probably do without the image shot on 35mm B&W by Rogerzilla.
Internet hounds are likely to find it anyhow...


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2015)

Night ride is a misnomer for a ride in the south east.

It should be sodium glare semi-darkness never far from a 24 hour petrol station/supermarket/McDonald's ride.

Come oop north for some proper dark darkness.


----------



## User10571 (5 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Night ride is a misnomer for a ride in the south east.
> 
> It should be sodium glare semi-darkness never far from a 24 hour petrol station/supermarket/McDonald's ride.
> 
> Come oop north for some proper dark darkness.


Cool!
Organise one, please.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> Cool!
> Organise one



None of us could see where we were going.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Night ride is a misnomer for a ride in the south east.
> 
> It should be sodium glare semi-darkness never far from a 24 hour petrol station/supermarket/McDonald's ride.
> 
> Come oop north for some proper dark darkness.


As much as I have enjoyed night rides in God's own county, pish. Plenty of very dark lanes in southern England.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> And the hip flasks


 ...and breakfast beer....


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> As much as I have enjoyed night rides in God's own county, pish. Plenty of very dark lanes in southern England.



Darkness does vary across the country, Northumberland being darker than most other areas.

Quoting from the linked site: "Did you know that the rural areas of Northumberland National Park and Kielder Water & Forest Park have the darkest skies in England?
"It is estimated that 85% of the UK population has never seen a truly dark sky."

I'm prepared to bet that 85 per cent includes almost everyone in the south east.

http://www.northumberlandnationalpark.org.uk/visiting/thingstodo/stargazing


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm prepared to bet that 85 per cent includes almost everyone in the south east.



They do let us out you know. Occasionally.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Am I the only one getting inordinately excited about this ?



Am I the only one getting inordinately jealous about all this? 

The weather forecast looks good - have fun!


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> They do let us out you know. Occasionally.





User said:


> Northern dark sky wily wavers



Southern internet forum pointless point scorers - assuming you meant 'willy'.

I'd take 'wily' as a compliment.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wily&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=WAb5VMmvKaOC7gbJvoGoCw


----------



## slowmotion (6 Mar 2015)

Never mind the dark, or lack of it. We might just get a good dawn and sunrise according to the Met Office.


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Darkness does vary across the country,


very true, but please leave politics aside


----------



## rb58 (6 Mar 2015)

Nice tail wind for the SMRbtH


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2015)

the darkest clearest night ride (or night recce) I ever went on was the Reading CTC ride to Lymington in 2012. Far, far less street light than any of our northern rides, even those going across the hills from Bury to Blackburn. Then again, with Essex switching off streetlights after 2am, downtown Billericay can be pretty Stygian.


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> the darkest clearest night ride (or night recce) I ever went on was the Reading CTC ride to Lymington in 2012.


When I did the 2014 version of the Reading-Lymington ride, I also was puzzled by the darkness. @StuAff's IOW night ride last year was pretty dark as well, though. On Military road, 3am-ish, I found my front light's reflection from the tarmac slightly annoying....


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Have a lovely ride everybody - I wish I was fit enough to join you this time. Weather's looking good.



Cheers - maybe fancy joining us for breakfast? We shall be at the Bright Helm 8am-ish


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2015)

@User13710 , as what Olaf said.. join us for brekkie


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

I probably should not say this, but the weather forecast is looking really promising. The Norwegians are in for a dry and partly cloudy night, with temperatures dropping to 4 degrees between 4 and 5am. This should make the scenic route via Chipstead and Lonesome Lane possible and could provide some stunning views from the Beacon.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> and he's got fed up with denigrating Steve Abraham's efforts.



Newt,

Here's the donation page for Steve.

Ooo look, the name 'Pale Rider' appears on it.

http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/donate


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2015)

Mögen die Götter von Wärme und gutem Wetter mit euch! Have a lovely ride, Olaf&Co..."Carry on Kampfing"


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2015)

Lights charged and hip flask filled.


----------



## User10571 (6 Mar 2015)

*Starts to think about doing the Brommie/train/breakfast thing......*
A 07:23 service from ECR arrives at Brighters at two minutes to eight.........


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> *Starts to think about doing the Brommie/train/breakfast thing......*
> A 07:23 service from ECR arrives at Brighters at two minutes to eight.........


Don't forget to factor in the unreliability of alarm clocks.


----------



## User10571 (6 Mar 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Don't forget to factor in the unreliability of alarm clocks.


Funny you should say that. Last week I took delivery of not one, but two Braun alarm clocks.
Dieter Rams at his best.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> Funny you should say that. Last week I took delivery of not one, but two Braun alarm clocks.
> Dieter Rams at his best.


<goes off to Google Dieter Rams>
Wikipedia says:


> His unobtrusive approach and belief in "less but better" design generated a _timelessness_ nature in his products


Is timelessness an ideal attribute for an alarm clock? EMNTK.


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

Tacey said:


> ...and now my new ctc number is 90086281...


noted - please see PM and remove phone number from CC discussion please. Or admins (@ianrauk?) can you remove the data from the thread please?


----------



## redfalo (6 Mar 2015)

Charles B
David H
David P
Eddie C
Fred S
Geoff S
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jane L
Jason B
Jeremy C
Julie G
John M
Kevin E
Louise M
Malcom S
Martin B
Martin W
Matthew W
Mick B
Mike E
Nigel C (tentative)
Olaf S (me)
Peter L
Rob H
Rob Ho
Ross C
Sam W
Simon L
Simon R
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Tacey
Tim D
Tim H
Titus H
Tom F


----------



## Trickedem (6 Mar 2015)

some of the contents of my pannier. I will be sharing


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Mar 2015)

Food news:

We'll be going past Cumberland House, winner of the best B & B Breakfast 2015. Note the presence of the ramekin for the beans. Mind you, the cutlery looks a bit poncey.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2015)

Ramekin? Sounds like something Stu might listen to, and it lacks the timelessness of a Dieter Ram's breakfast...over-egged.
Sorry - you can get bacon track now...
It's nice out!


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Only one egg?


(insert oeuf joke here)


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Ramekin? Sounds like something Stu might listen to, and it lacks the timelessness of a Dieter Ram's breakfast...over-egged.
> Sorry - you can get bacon track now...
> It's nice out!



They need larger crockery...there's not mushroom left on that plate


----------



## User10571 (6 Mar 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Food news:
> 
> We'll be going past Cumberland House, winner of the best B & B Breakfast 2015. Note the presence of the ramekin for the beans. Mind you, the cutlery looks a bit poncey.


We're not a quarter of the way through the year and they've handed out the award for 'Best B&B breakfast of 2015'.
Does that mean that breakfasts for the remainder of the year will yield disappointment?


----------



## rb58 (6 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> You are of course correct and I appear to be building a reputation for all the wrong reasons! LOL Perhaps I shouldn't be let out without supervision at this rate....


Are you still after an escort from Liverpool St to HPC? If so, do you know what time you'll be at the Bishopsgate entrance? Paging @Gordon P in case he is still going that way. I'll be wearing a cycling cap with a stripe down it (don't know what colour yet though) - that should make me easy to pick out amongst the Spitallfield hipsters.


----------



## jiberjaber (6 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Are you still after an escort from Liverpool St to HPC? If so, do you know what time you'll be at the Bishopsgate entrance? Paging @Gordon P in case he is still going that way. I'll be wearing a cycling cap with a stripe down it (don't know what colour yet though) - that should make me easy to pick out amongst the Spitallfield hipsters.



That would be great. I am still aiming for the more suitably narrow window of 22:55/23:01 in to LST. So around 23:00-23:05 next to the hooded entrance? Or is earlier required?

(Jason)


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> That would be great. I am still aiming for the more suitably narrow window of 22:55/23:01 in to LST. So around 23:00-23:05 next to the hooded entrance? Or is earlier required?
> 
> (Jason)


Not narrow enough. 22:57:39 precisely


----------



## rb58 (6 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> That would be great. I am still aiming for the more suitably narrow window of 22:55/23:01 in to LST. So around 23:00-23:05 next to the hooded entrance? Or is earlier required?
> 
> (Jason)


Perfect. See you there.


----------



## Shadow (6 Mar 2015)

Am so, so sorry I'm going to have to pull out of this. It is going to be a fine night. Have a great ride everyone.


----------



## hatler (6 Mar 2015)

Boo hisss.


----------



## Gordon P (6 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Perfect. See you there.


Me too


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2015)

At the Apollo for the first part of my evening's entertainment- Underworld on stage at 8.45


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2015)

Safe and happy ride tonight, peeps!


----------



## hatler (6 Mar 2015)

Wot ? No Claudine ? What is the world coming to ?


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2015)

Well? Are you there yet?

Yours Anxious of Mumbles


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2015)

Front of ride arrived Wetherspooms 8am. SMRbtH mob now en route, I'm on a train west. Ride was somewhat blowy, but good fun.


----------



## clivedb (7 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Well? Are you there yet?
> 
> Yours Anxious of Mumbles



I was wondering too!


----------



## jiberjaber (7 Mar 2015)

Great first night ride, really annoyed my Garmin fubarred the data from Clapham through to Horely so no max speed down Reigate Hill  Quite a few pics on my phone of people topping over the Beacon which I'll post up later 

Thanks guys


----------



## hatler (7 Mar 2015)

Just home too. That was tougher than I remember them ! The headwind became quite fierce at the top of the Beacon.


----------



## StuartG (7 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Front of ride arrived Wetherspooms 8am.


And the back of the ride ... ?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2015)

StuartG said:


> And the back of the ride ... ?


 Jane, who was on her first FNRttC was having trouble on the hills. We thought she had bailed at Gatwick. We were delighted when she turned up at Wetherspoons when the degenerates were on their second pint. She said she had gritted her teeth and pressed on to the finish. Chapeau! We celebrated with more beer.


----------



## hatler (7 Mar 2015)

Wow ! Really impressed.


----------



## hatler (7 Mar 2015)

Celebrity (non) spotting moment. At HPC there was some sort of do in progress which meant the ginormous gates in the middle of the arch were closed and the whole edifice was bathed in a blue light. It is told that a certain Mr Beckham was being filmed for an ad to promote his whisky. (Does that sound ridiculous enough ?)


----------



## Trickedem (7 Mar 2015)

Well I enjoyed that. Rode up to town and met with @ianrauk on the way. Colder than expected and much windier but great fun nonetheless. Witnessed some big armed Police operation on Clapham Common as well as a major domestic involving people with dogs. This made things more interesting. I dispensed cakes and sweets at regular intervals, which went down well. And as always I took a few pics.


----------



## AKA Bob (7 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Jane, who was on her first FNRttC was having trouble on the hills. We thought she had bailed at Gatwick. We were delighted when she turned up at Wetherspoons when the degenerates were on their second pint. She said she had gritted her teeth and pressed on to the finish. Chapeau! We celebrated with more beer.



She passed the SMRBH as they headed up to Devils Dyke.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> She passed the SMRBH as they headed up to Devils Dyke.


 Verification of a heroic deed!


----------



## User10571 (7 Mar 2015)

Surely we're getting into 'dog's seen the rabbit', 'won't let it go' territory here?
Chapeau Jane!

Nice to see the hardcore set in Weatherspoons - I confess to having skunked it down on the train with the brommie for breakfast.
The other part of my southbound mission, a visit to The Brighton Sausage Company, proved to be something of a disappointment.
If, on your website, under 'Products', you list 'Pork, lemon & ginger', then the expectation is, surely, that these are available. As opposed to 'We make fifty different types of sausages here. We can't be expected to have all of them available at any one time'.
A note, on your website, to that effect, would've been most useful.
That excuse is on the verge of 'Dog ate my homework'.
I came away with pork & leek.
Widely available. Most places.

Now, back to the overnight ride.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2015)

Well my plan for an EPIC RIDE were to become err .... epic ....

Plan: Ride from Abingdon to That London, eat, Ride to Brighton, eat + Beer, ride back either to London OR Abingdon. Aim to stick 300k/200 miles on the clock or thereabouts.

All started well, leaving Abingdon at 1530 in bright warm sunshine, routing via Chinnor Hill. The Sun went down descending Bledlow ridge into High Wycombe and I cooled notably. Then Beaconsfield, Chalfonts Ruislip and the Ealing Acton Notting Hill. Arrived Victoria at 2130, still cold despite the warmer city environs, had an XL Whopper and fries and a mug of tea.
Met the rest of the team and felt good heading down the road. Finally met User482 and Hatler after many years which was indeed a pleasure as well as many other fine boys and girls ... and Slowmotion.
P*nctured just short of Gatwick, a tiddly flint well embedded (must pack small Swiss Army Knife) which took several of us to finally extracate. Then followed some CO2 faffage and thanks to Hatler, Simon and others got back on the road to Gatwick (must invest in CO2 technology).

I have to say I never really got my rhythm back after Gatwick, maybe it was the BLT, the longer stop I don't know, but I found myself continually in the guards van rather than the vanguard. Bloody wind after Ditchling robbed us somewhat of a glorious descent.
Wetherspoons was good, brekkie fab, had a quick-ish beer with SloMo, Trickdem, User482 and decided to make a move back for Abingdon via Olaf's 200k route to Maidenhead and then cut-across to Henley and home. It was 10am, I got half a mile from the pub when my chainset locked-up suddenly. The front deralier looked like it was trying to carve the side-link away (which had broken), and jammed and distorted the derailleur. I split out the damaged link and rejoined with a quick link to see if I could get it going. But the derailleur was sufficiently out of whack that without an hours roadside repair I'd only be able to hobble along on a selectopn of Granny and middle ring gears. I could splice in more links to improve the situation but the truth is that if it failed again in the middle of nowhere I'd be bu99ered. The BB bearings were well and truly dying too. 
So I coasted back down the hill to find User482 and Slowmotion fortunately still engaged in beerage along with Jane and companion (apols for forgetting your name kind Sir). Jane's courage and determination was frankly amazing over a lumpy route in cold conditions.
Eventually we trained it back to Victoria.

When I loaded my bike carefully into the coach and went to gather my bag and bottle off the floor I noticed some other Bus Co employee trying to ram an open baby buggy on top of my precious at which point I told him to desist in a firm manner. When I got into Oxford and off-loaded the bike I noticed large gouges in the TT paint. I have a claim process to start tomorrow ....

So the lows were the bike damage, the p*ncture, not achieving my goal and having to drink more beer than planned.
The upsides were, the Police Squad operation at Clapham South, the Screaming Dog man of old Coulsdon town, the bonhomie, new friends, 226km (141 miles) lumpy miles, and drinking more beer than planned 

Photos to follow ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2015)




----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2015)

THREE CHEERS TO OLAF FOR ORGANISING A GREAT NIGHT OUT. :-)


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Jane, who was on her first FNRttC was having trouble on the hills. We thought she had bailed at Gatwick. We were delighted when she turned up at Wetherspoons when the degenerates were on their second pint. She said she had gritted her teeth and pressed on to the finish. Chapeau! We celebrated with more beer.


Rider of the night. When she walked up Portnalls Road, I don't think she even tried to ride up, I for one was thinking she'd bitten off more than she could chew. No shame in that. Wrong, happily. She just took a bit longer to digest


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2015)

I was so touched at the spontaneous singsong of Happy Birthday to me in the pub.

The FNRttC is the best cycling club in the world. Bar none.

Thank you, thank you all.

Special thanks to @redfalo for organsing and thanks to @rb58 for dragging my arse back home as I seem to be suffering from a dicky knee. 129 miles for the night/day.


----------



## User10571 (7 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I was so touched at the spontaneous singsong of Happy Birthday to me in the pub.
> 
> The FNRttC is the best cycling club in the world. Bar none.
> 
> ...


It is good.
Isn't it?


----------



## redfalo (7 Mar 2015)

I'm currently not really in the condition to write anything half-sensible. A terrific night out. No calamities. Perfect weather (considering an it's EARLY MARCH )
Thanks for coming. Special thanks to Eddie, Gordon, Michael to coming on the recce, and to Eddie and Titus to come on the second HPC recce. Thanks to Gordon for some on-the-road coaching. Special thanks to Simon, for creating this thing, and for your invaluable support before and during the night). Kudos to Jane. Thanks to Ian, Ross, Titus, Michael and Gordon for your company on the return leg.
As most good strategies, my idea to put a 200k DIY Audax on top of leading a night ride did not survive first contact with the enemy. Eventually made it to Windsor, and finished with a disappointment. Found a beer garden with spare tables and a relatively secure space for my bike. Had been looking forward to a burger and chips for hours. "There's an one our wait." I had peanuts and crips instead, and a Twix on the train.

Here are some pics.


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> I'm currently not really in the condition to write anything half-sensible. A terrific night out. No calamities. Perfect weather (considering an it's EARLY MARCH )
> Thanks for coming. Special thanks to Eddie, Gordon, Michael to coming on the recce, and to Eddie and Titus to come on the second HPC recce. Thanks to Gordon for some on-the-road coaching. Special thanks to Simon, for creating this thing, and for your invaluable support before and during the night). Kudos to Jane. Thanks to Ian, Ross, Titus, Michael and Gordon for your company on the return leg.
> As most good strategies, my idea to put a 200k DIY Audax on top of leading a night ride did not survive first contact with the enemy. Eventually made it to Windsor, and finished with a disappointment. Found a beer garden with spare tables and a relatively secure space for my bike. Had been looking forward to a burger and chips for hours. "There's a one our wait." I had peanuts and crips instead, and a Twix on the train.
> 
> Here are some pics.


Vielen dank, Herr Nachtreisenführer!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2015)

I love the 2nd pic @redfalo , that's the FNR in a nutshell..


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2015)

50 shades of FNRttC I am in pieces and bits of me hurt...a lot: but I would not have missed it for anything. Even the headwind which meant i cane DOWN the Beacon on thr granny will provude a story forvyears to come.

first thanks to Olaf for taking this on. somewhere in the voluminous piles written on change management someone will havecwritten about "reframing the ritual" and that is whatvwe did. Leaving HPC by the north was a sign that everythung would be fine but a little different.

Thanks also to wayfinders and TECs, A smaller group meant you were called on more often and for this effort you deserve double the thanks.

Thanks also to Agent Hilda for the laugh of the night in dishing it back to the mouthy youth in the car. Although I was shocked "shut up you ****" was not preceded by a "please"


----------



## User10571 (7 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I love the 2nd pic @redfalo , that's the FNR in a nutshell..


Exactly that.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Mar 2015)

@redfalo I love that picture of the athlete cresting the Beacon. Great photos and well done on organising a great ride. You will be a hard act to follow, when I run the Whitstable ride in April.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I love the 2nd pic @redfalo , that's the FNR in a nutshell..


I've got to say I really like the 4th, with the dark, the sense of distance and movement.


----------



## Shadow (7 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I love the 2nd pic @redfalo , that's the FNR in a nutshell..


Me too. Excellent picture.


----------



## redfalo (7 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> @redfalo I love that picture of the athlete cresting the Beacon. Great photos and well done on organising a great ride. You will be a hard act to follow, when I run the Whitstable ride in April.



seriously, the route is better, the half way stop can't stand any comparison and the brekki destination dwarfs 'spoons by a mile.


----------



## redfalo (7 Mar 2015)

User said:


> All true but the journey home is a bit of a pain.


no pain no gain


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2015)

Thank you @redfalo for setting up the ride. We were extremely fortunate with the moonlight and lack of rain although the headwind was a bit wearing at times. As usual, I seemed to gravitate towards the back of the train whenever the gradient was less than horizontal. Many thanks to Simon for offering tows and looking after me. I wasn't particularly good company....there was not much breath left over for witty conversation. Anyway, I managed to stagger up the three hills by cunning deployment of my ridiculously geriatric bottom gear. On Ditchling, I swear that a young lady walking her bike was actually pulling away from me in the distance.

Best of all, of course, was the company. A lovely group of people offering encouragement, laughs, and friendship. Thank you. Oh, and well done Jane!


----------



## jiberjaber (7 Mar 2015)

FNRttC Brighton Edition.

Starting off from Liverpool St, picked up by Russ (Ross?) & Gordon and escorted over to Hyde Park and then on through the London suburbs over a couple of hills to breakfast in Brighton. It was harder than I expected not to peel off at Wallington to a warm bed, but stuck thought to the back of my mind and pushed on.

Slight detour for the armed response stop at Clapham, some later (police) entertainment just before Chipstead and then a few hills including the infamous Ditchling Beacon, first time up and all in one go... killer! LOL

Strong headwind on the way which didn't stop the hammer being put down at times.... when will I learn the lesson to take it easier and make it easier on myself!

Had to reset the Garmin half way round after it progressively started to loose sensors, first the remote then the DI2, and then ran the battery down without completing the route planning I had started at Clapham. So a whole section (about 25 miles) including the epic 39+ mph decent of Reigate Hill was lost. Luckily a spell on a battery tank at Gatwick got it back to 60% battery and normal behavior was resumed..

Ditchling was the highlight for me, I had spent the last week winding myself up comparing this with hills I had failed to get up and realizing it was steeper than the ones I had bailed on.... that just increased my fear. I almost gave up on the last bend (how I would have kicked myself if I did). It was hard but the reward was worth it. I exceeded my max HR and if it hadn't have been for Gordon in front providing a focus, it would have been a failed attempt. Thanks to Gordon for pacing and distracting me with "nice view to the left!", I must admit, I spent most of the time watching his peddles go round to distract me from the effort I was exerting. Every time I looked up, there was another climb to a bend which resulted in more climbing after that..... alternating between seat and out of the saddle with no more gears to drop down, after every steep bits the 11% less steep bits felt like heaven, then another and another..... it just kept giving!!!

I was almost in tears by the top but overjoyed to turn the corner and see the end. The final climb in to the car park whilst a drag was welcomed.

The downhill in to the wind run in to Brighton was punctuated by another climb, whilst it was a bind, it was not another beacon so it passed eventually. After a quick pic of the Pier to prove I had made it, we made tracks for the 'spoons and a large breakfast and a hot chocolate made the end feel better. Uphill to the train station, train to Croydon and a slightly misguided 5 mile ride back to the Mrs parents saw me in bed by 13:00.... 3 pints and half a bottle of red and I am half recovered! Overall, powered by 1 Mars bar, a blueberry Muffin, a coconut macaroon, a couple of jelly babies and a whole lot of cycling love. Wind 15MPH SW.

I tried to capture a few pics of the ride with my phone, tricky in the low light at times!

Pictures here: https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/fnrttc-brighton-2015-edition.880/

And the one I am most proud of:


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2015)

I know the feeling @jiberjaber! Great photos. Thank you.


----------



## Gordon P (8 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> FNRttC Brighton Edition.
> ....I was almost in tears by the top but overjoyed to turn the corner and see the end. The final climb in to the car park whilst a drag was welcomed.


I had in turn been motivated by your wheezing drowning out the sound of my own efforts. It felt harder than it had 2 weeks before, perhaps because I had been 2 hours longer on the road? Nevertheless it was marvellous for me to tow anyone up Ditchling although when you overtook me on the final stretch after the last bend I did feel like the eternal bridesmaid in a Tour de France stage who has led all day until the final 100m. Speed is all relative....
I'm glad you enjoyed your first & very pleased you have signed up for Whitstable.


----------



## rb58 (8 Mar 2015)

@Gordon P - you are a legend! And it's always a pleasure riding with you. Frankly, I think you're telling little porkies about your age though 

I've lost count of the number it times I've climbed Ditchling and I think this last one was probably the first time I enjoyed it. Instead of focussing on the effort - which to be honest would be a lot less if I hadn't eaten all the pies - I took in the views and counted the broken wing mirrors, of which there were many.

For those of you who have never tried it, the FNRbtH was cracking. A mini peloton tackled Devil's Dyke, where I shaded just under 50mph on the descent, before we split, with some going in a westerly direction and @ianrauk and I continuing northwards. We road along the great country lanes before Crawley (mostly filled with cyclists), then took route 1 (aka the A23) to Croydon and home, pushing 20mph most of the way courtesy of a nice tailwind.

Unfortunately, I have grandfather duties (and at 9 years old, my grandson is probably a little young for the SMRbtH) so will miss the Whitstable ride, but we will meet each on the road again soon. I hope.


----------



## anothersam (8 Mar 2015)

This was only to be a London to Gatwick for me. It started so well: pleasantly anticipatory train ride up from Far East Sussex; stopped by to see the new horse with its capitalist bow at Trafalgar Square; bellied up to the food boat at my favourite pre-FNRttC feed stop; had a wonderfully peaceful glide along the glittering Serpentine, slowing to commune with the swans... unfortunately a couple of lumbar twitches shortly after setting off from the purple majesty of Wellington Arch turned into intermittent agony by Coulsdon, so I had to bail lest one wrong twist or bump leave me howling at the moon. Speaking of which, does anybody know what that emotional argument was about at the bottom of the hill? It involved a dog.

Had to wait a few hours for the first train home, so I killed time watching Léon: The Professional. It has that great scene where Gary Oldman channels a scary Tail End Charlie: All-up!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBKXu3Kg4yg


----------



## Gordon P (8 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> that great scene where Gary Oldman channels a scary Tail End Charlie: All-up!


Oh yes: watch & learn how to do it! That would have diverted police attention from the dog!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> This was only to be a London to Gatwick for me. It started so well: pleasantly anticipatory train ride up from Far East Sussex; stopped by to see the new horse with its capitalist bow at Trafalgar Square; bellied up to the food boat at my favourite pre-FNRttC feed stop; had a wonderfully peaceful glide along the glittering Serpentine, slowing to commune with the swans... unfortunately a couple of lumbar twitches shortly after setting off from the purple majesty of Wellington Arch turned into intermittent agony by Coulsdon, so I had to bail lest one wrong twist or bump leave me howling at the moon. Speaking of which, does anybody know what that emotional argument was about at the bottom of the hill? It involved a dog.
> 
> Had to wait a few hours for the first train home, so I killed time watching Léon: The Professional. It has that great scene where Gary Oldman channels a scary Tail End Charlie: All-up!
> 
> ...



Good to hear what happened to you, some of thought you had fallen (literally) by the wayside.
Great looking pre-ride food stop ... must check that out sometime.


----------



## jiberjaber (8 Mar 2015)

The start of the climb up Wallington High Street looks a lot busier today as I was walking the parent-in-law's dogs!


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> This was only to be a London to Gatwick for me. It started so well: pleasantly anticipatory train ride up from Far East Sussex; stopped by to see the new horse with its capitalist bow at Trafalgar Square; bellied up to the food boat at my favourite pre-FNRttC feed stop; had a wonderfully peaceful glide along the glittering Serpentine, slowing to commune with the swans... unfortunately a couple of lumbar twitches shortly after setting off from the purple majesty of Wellington Arch turned into intermittent agony by Coulsdon, so I had to bail lest one wrong twist or bump leave me howling at the moon. Speaking of which, does anybody know what that emotional argument was about at the bottom of the hill? It involved a dog.
> 
> Had to wait a few hours for the first train home, so I killed time watching Léon: The Professional. It has that great scene where Gary Oldman channels a scary Tail End Charlie: All-up!
> 
> ...



May the lumbar cease twitching pronto.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Celebrity (non) spotting moment. At HPC there was some sort of do in progress which meant the ginormous gates in the middle of the arch were closed and the whole edifice was bathed in a blue light. It is told that a certain Mr Beckham was being filmed for an ad to promote his whisky. (Does that sound ridiculous enough ?)


I had an actual celebrity spotting moment while queueing at the Apollo. Very tall chap wearing glasses, Fulham scarf, walked past, looked familiar. Richard Osman of 'Pointless' and darts fame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2015)

The stats ....

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4192376


Just noticed on the 'Gradient' that it shows the lifts at Gatwick :-)


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> I had an actual celebrity spotting moment while queueing at the Apollo. Very tall chap wearing glasses, Fulham scarf, walked past, looked familiar. Richard Osman of 'Pointless' and darts fame.





StuAff said:


> I had an actual celebrity spotting moment while queueing at the Apollo. Very tall chap wearing glasses, Fulham scarf, walked past, looked familiar. Richard Osman of 'Pointless' and darts fame.




Arthur Smith in my carriage on the train back to Brussels, he was heading over for a gig.

So did i enjoy a couple of hours chat with the R4 regular? Nope, I slept the whole way home


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

Right,
First off, an apology. Regular readers and friends might have seen the combination of self having a week off, and a Friday night ride, and looked forward to reading an epic report featuring a starter of a nice relaxing ride from Portsmouth to London, a main course of London to Brighton, and a pud of riding from Brighton back home [though I've never actually completed that particular triangle, unlike the two completed Pompey-London-Bognor-Pompey ones]. To those people, sorry, just rode the middle bit. Great main course though. With the evening's entertainment in mind, the train was the only sensible option if I didn't want to leave home at ten or eleven (and no, I didn't, had other stuff to do in the morning anyway). I've ridden to a gig in the smoke before (Primus night one, Albert Hall, 2012). I've ridden a FNRttC post-gig and then back home before (Primus night two, followed by the Bognor run), but not ride-to-London-gig-FNRttC-home. And I wasn't planning to ride home as the thought of 50 miles into a 15 mph headwind had absolutely no appeal whatsoever. When I caught it heading home from Cosham station it was bad enough.... The ride between Pompey and Brighton is a lovely one in the right conditions, and a miserable soul-destroying experience in the wrong ones. These were the wrong ones. And, as turns out, I had a errand for the afternoon (picking up the scooter-shaped object from its service) which could not be left for another day. Anyway....

I went for the tightwad train option - Southern into Victoria (insert griping about overzealous revenue inspectors and people failing to use automatic ticket barriers here) - leaving plenty of time to eat before heading west to Hammersmith. Ride was a bit slow on account of all the traffic and umpteen red lights, but hardly a problem. Brilliant show from Underworld, Mr Hyde and Mr Price (Mr Smith absent due to illness) running through the first album and an encore of other tracks from the same period with their usual vigour. Last song was, of course, the one about yellow beer.....


Earworms selected for the evening, I was out the Apollo door just before eleven, opting to take a tried-and-tested quieter option east (Fulham Palace Road then Lillie Road, Old Brompton Road). On account of the time I didn't go to Victoria for a refuel and the usual meet-up (neither it seems, did anyone else) but straight on to the Arch. Not sure about the Knightsbridge variation- as Jason (@jiberjaber) noted there was more traffic but more direct than our usual twisty route. Swings and roundabouts....

On we went, after the usual bush stop on Clapham Common came a brief cameo at Clapham South by the Met armed response unit before the now usual Tooting (non)variation. Portnalls Road regroup enlivened by Mr I'm So Angry I Want To Be Arrested If I Don't Have A Heart Attack First, holding forth at volume about something-or-other that seemed to involve dogs and distracting residents from our presence. Chipstead-Reigate stretch as glorious as ever, top speed down the hill a mere 30 or so. Gatwick was as unsurprising as usual, and Turners Hill so much less painful than the other way up. That was followed by my favourite bit of this ride, the rolling run to Lindfield, and my very least favourite bit, that climb into Lindfield (a sting in the tail if ever there was one).

And then there was the Beacon. That was probably the hardest ascent of it for me since the first one (and this is including the one in December 2011)- glad of that 34x27 bottom gear, I've usually had one or two to spare when riding the Viner, but not that morning. Blustery conditions made the final stretch interesting and a bit slower than usual (no speed camera triggering in that wind). Wetherspoons large breakfast demolished, I crawled up to the station in plenty of time for the next train west. Home just after eleven, napping shortly afterwards.

Thanks one and all, with particular thanks of course to our leader @redfalo, the all-up girl with the mostest @Agent Hilda (who has been making suggestions that this might be her last ever night ride....I hope not, to put it mildly), and Ride Leader Emeritus doing no less sterling work at the back, @dellzeqq.

Next up, @Trickedem's Whitstable run. He has been set a high bar, but I have no doubt he'll clear it, even without the fine efforts of his good lady's catering team. And of course, for all those who thought there wasn't enough climbing on Friday night, join me on the IOW on May 29 and fill your boots. Quiet roads. Hills. Ferries. Hills. Needles. Hills. Fantastic views. Hills. And did I mention the hills?


----------



## hatler (8 Mar 2015)

anothersam said:


> ... unfortunately a couple of lumbar twitches shortly after setting off from the purple majesty of Wellington Arch turned into intermittent agony by Coulsdon, so I had to bail lest one wrong twist or bump leave me howling at the moon.



I did wonder where you had gone. Apologies, I never quite got round to saying 'hi'.

And look after the twitches. When those go wrong things can get messy.


----------



## hatler (8 Mar 2015)

As I neared the bottom of Portnalls Road one of the five (I think) chaps wandered towards me as I was slowing down. I was mildly anxious as his intentions weren't clear, but what a nice chap.

"What's going on ?" "Where have you come from ?" "Where are you going ?" "Wow !!" "Can anyone join in ?" "Have fun." etc etc. A perfectly pleasant conversation. No hint of drink or anything untoward at all. Which made the following events all the weirder. The police car pulled in to them about thirty seconds after my conversation was over.


----------



## hatler (8 Mar 2015)

That really did seem tougher than usual. Was that just the headwind, or perhaps a combination of being a year older and forgetting what it's like ? I wasn't tired in a sleepy sense, just shagged out. I think that's the slowest I've been up the Beacon. Slowest down it as well. Pedalling hard to hold 25mph for a lot of it. That's not normal.

Fantastic to catch up with the regulars, and great to meet FF and gas away for many miles. FF and I appear to have a bit of common ground outside of cycling so there's plenty of material left for the next Ride(s). (FF - you have been warned !!)

Hats off to Jane. That really does display a good deal of grit and determination. I think those with super light bikes who do thousands of miles a year without ever really thinking about it (or even considering that that sort of distance is in any way unusual) possibly don't appreciate how tough that route can be for a first timer, especially at the time we do it.

Thank you all for your company (as ever). These rides take a bit of beating. I can't think of a finer way to spend a Friday night/Saturday morning.

Hoping that the pop-up hatler coffee stall will be able to put in an appearance for the next Brighton ride.

Mini-hatler and little miss hatler asked that I say hi to everyone as well. (I didn't really feel I could subject either of them to any part of a March overnight ride. That would have me up in front of the authorities I would think.)


----------



## User10571 (8 Mar 2015)

Sorry to have missed you at the 'spoons breakfast venue, Rob.
Next time....


----------



## hatler (8 Mar 2015)

User10571 said:


> Sorry to have missed you at the 'spoons breakfast venue, Rob.
> Next time....


Ah, sorry that I missed you (and everyone else) there. Despite the temptations of the full crowd and beer and all that stuff, I decided not to head that way. Next time ! I promise.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Mar 2015)

Just seen this on the BBC website:

Which would explain the police vehicles in the pub car park after we'd panted our way up Portnall's Lane.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Just seen this on the BBC website:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-31779339
> 
> Which would explain the police vehicles in the pub car park after we'd panted our way up Portnall's Lane.




Not loading for me Tim.. so what's the story?


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

This linky worky...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-31779339


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Just seen this on the BBC website:
> 
> Which would explain the police vehicles in the pub car park after we'd panted our way up Portnall's Lane.


Blimey, 3 Police incidents passed in one FNRttC ... Is that a record?
Just as well we hadn't been faster ....


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

Oh yes, forgot to add....
The excellent photos clearly show masterful work in Photoshop to take out all the street lamps and adjust the lighting to make it look really dark as if we actually needed decent lights, because it's never really dark in the south east.


----------



## thom (8 Mar 2015)

Thanks Olaf for a great ride, thanks people for the excellent chat and thanks User482 for the whiskey atop the Beacon.

I think that was the hardest descent off the beacon I've ever done.

A new variation on a classic theme


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> That really did seem tougher than usual. Was that just the headwind, or perhaps a combination of being a year older and forgetting what it's like ? I wasn't tired in a sleepy sense, just shagged out. I think that's the slowest I've been up the Beacon. Slowest down it as well. Pedalling hard to hold 25mph for a lot of it. That's not normal.
> 
> Fantastic to catch up with the regulars, and great to meet FF and gas away for many miles. FF and I appear to have a bit of common ground outside of cycling so there's plenty of material left for the next Ride(s). (FF - you have been warned !!)
> 
> ...


Looking forward to being Joe's lead-out man again at some point


----------



## Fred Simpson (9 Mar 2015)

A really good night chaps .. Simon (first-timer, but done a bit of riding) and I enjoyed it from start to finish. 
Great company, mostly conversational pace (if you're not at the front and before the port-side hearing aid stopped working) and incident-free. 
An not least - a GREAT job Jane ...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Oh yes, forgot to add....
> The excellent photos clearly show masterful work in Photoshop to take out all the street lamps and adjust the lighting to make it look really dark as if we actually needed decent lights, because it's never really dark in the south east.



Many a true word said in jest.

You won't believe me, but you might believe your own eyes, so if you get the chance one day take a look at the night sky above somewhere truly dark, such as rural North Yorkshire or Northumberland.

The huge number of visible stars is, er, startling, in comparison to the number you can see above a light polluted location.


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Many a true word said in jest.
> 
> You won't believe me, but you might believe your own eyes, so if you get the chance one day take a look at the night sky above somewhere truly dark, such as rural North Yorkshire or Northumberland.
> 
> The huge number of visible stars is, er, startling, in comparison to the number you can see above a light polluted location.


Do you never have cloud cover, mist, fog, overhanging trees, and such like up north then (the answer's yes, you do)? And yes, I have been in that part of the world. Light pollution is far more of an issue on clear nights. And even then, it doesn't make it light......
http://www.lightpollutionmap.info/ shows there are plenty of darker regions even in southern England...like about eight miles from me.


----------



## hatler (9 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Many a true word said in jest.
> 
> You won't believe me, but you might believe your own eyes, so if you get the chance one day take a look at the night sky above somewhere truly dark, such as rural North Yorkshire or Northumberland.
> 
> The huge number of visible stars is, er, startling, in comparison to the number you can see above a light polluted location.


I can only but agree. The most stunning night skies I have seen have been in Perth (WA), a freezing night in the middle of Norfolk and 500 miles out into the Atlantic.


----------



## hatler (9 Mar 2015)

Oo yes. FF. I have a holed inner tube of yours. I'll bring it with me (patched) when our paths next coincide.


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Perhaps you could start a different thread about it.


Aren't there already another 1-2 similarly high jacked? I'm losing count.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Oo yes. FF. I have a holed inner tube of yours. I'll bring it with me (patched) when our paths next coincide.


Thanks, Hatler! That's very kind (I won't be hurt if you bin it either) and beer will have to be supped in thanks :-).


----------



## Mr.Blue (9 Mar 2015)

Many many thanks to Olaf and and the team. A fabulous ride, even though Jane and I had to bail at Gatwick.

Jane and I send a special thanks to the back markers and the many others, who helped Jane considerably throughout the first half of the journey. And apologies to all for the slow ride to Gatwick.

After recovering at Gatwick, Jane was determined to make it to Brighton and I had brought maps just in case. We cheated and avoided Turners Hill and the Beacon. We headed down a well light A23 and broke off when the traffic started to build, just after Handcross. Then a pretty ride down very quiet country lanes, with poor surface and loose grit (OK as it was now daylight), before rejoining cycle route 20 and then branching off to roll down Dyke Rd to Wetherspoons. Back to London by train with Simon, Mark and Kevin. Thanks for your warm welcome at the pub and helpful advice.

Jane has been greatly inspired, got the bug and wants to do another ride, but only once she is much much fitter (and perhaps a new bike)! So she is busy planning her training regime!

I hope to join you on 17 April.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2015)

Mr.Blue said:


> Many many thanks to Olaf and and the team. A fabulous ride, even though Jane and I had to bail at Gatwick.
> 
> Jane and I send a special thanks to the back markers and the many others, who helped Jane considerably throughout the first half of the journey. And apologies to all for the slow ride to Gatwick.
> 
> ...




Well done. We saw you atop of the Dyke as some of us were cycling back home.


----------



## User10571 (9 Mar 2015)

Mr.Blue said:


> Many many thanks to Olaf and and the team. A fabulous ride, even though Jane and I had to bail at Gatwick.
> 
> Jane and I send a special thanks to the back markers and the many others, who helped Jane considerably throughout the first half of the journey. And apologies to all for the slow ride to Gatwick.
> 
> ...


Wonderful stuff!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Mar 2015)

Mr.Blue said:


> Many many thanks to Olaf and and the team. A fabulous ride, even though Jane and I had to bail at Gatwick.
> 
> Jane and I send a special thanks to the back markers and the many others, who helped Jane considerably throughout the first half of the journey. And apologies to all for the slow ride to Gatwick.
> 
> ...


 Great stuff! Can I translate?

Steve, Martin, Kevin....and you must be Malcolm.

Well done. See you both soon I hope.


----------



## redfalo (10 Mar 2015)

I received an email from Jane this morning which she asked me to put on Cycle Chat, which I am more than happy to do:

_"Dear Olaf and Friday Nighters on London to Brighton night ride,

Please accept my heartfelt thanks for the outstanding support and encouragement given to me on the ride.(Olaf Titus, Simon and back markers).
What an inspirational night it was for me, how the hell do you all get up those hills so easily.

I hope you understood my reasons for backing out at Gatwick and I apologise for slowing you all down on that first section of the ride.
After a rest at Gatwick I looked at Malcolm and said "you know I can't really back out now after getting this far," he knows what a determined madam I can be. He also had seen me put a map and directions in my pocket in case I did have to break away from the main group as I knew I could be biting off more than I could chew (the hills)I was aware he had packed maps just in case.

Without any hesitation up we got and on the road we went, Brighton here we come. What a lucky lady I am to have someone so patient and full of encouragement at my side to help me reach my goal.

On reaching Brighton and stepping foot into Weatherspoons we found Simon,Mark and Kevin still present. What a surprise they got to see us walk in and what better way to celebrate than a few pints and a double Bacardi and coke for me. we then caught the train back to London together.

I have now caught the cycling bug and know what work I've got to put in to become much fitter and a new bike to aid distance riding and not forgetting hill work.

Thank you all once again,

best wishes

Jane.

Ps is there a chance you could put this email on to the Cycle Chat sight for me so everyone can know how appreciative I was of the help and encouragement given."_​
I have to say I'm feeling really chuffed at the moment. That's what the Fridays are all about, right, left and center.


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> I received an email from Jane this morning which she asked me to put on Cycle Chat, which I am more than happy to do:
> 
> _"Dear Olaf and Friday Nighters on London to Brighton night ride,
> 
> ...


Do let her know that no apology for slowing us down was necessary....I've highlighted the key part of this email, and we'll be happy to help on that too.


----------



## User482 (10 Mar 2015)

Mr.Blue said:


> Jane has been greatly inspired, got the bug and wants to do another ride, but only once she is much much fitter (and perhaps a new bike)! So she is busy planning her training regime!


Great news! As I said in the pub - if she can manage riding to Brighton, then she can definitely manage the other rides. And there's absolutely no need to apologise for being slow - these are social rides.

(Steve)


----------



## Aperitif (10 Mar 2015)

User482 said:


> Great news! As I said in the pub - if she can manage riding to Brighton, then she can definitely manage the other rides. And there's absolutely no need to apologise for being slow - these are social rides.
> 
> (Steve)


Yeah - but your avatar looks like a 'Simon' if you ask me.


----------



## User482 (10 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Yeah - but your avatar looks like a 'Simon' if you ask me.



Schumacher think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## redfalo (10 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Do let her know that no apology for slowing us down was necessary.


Done already! Also strongly recommended to open up a Cycle Chat account, as riding with friends is twice the fun.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2015)

Mr.Blue said:


> Many many thanks to Olaf and and the team. A fabulous ride, even though Jane and I had to bail at Gatwick.
> 
> Jane and I send a special thanks to the back markers and the many others, who helped Jane considerably throughout the first half of the journey. And apologies to all for the slow ride to Gatwick.
> 
> ...


Great to meet you guys ... and tell Jane that no apologies needed. Gutsy lady.


----------



## MickB (10 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> I received an email from Jane this morning which she asked me to put on Cycle Chat, which I am more than happy to do:
> 
> _"Dear Olaf and Friday Nighters on London to Brighton night ride,
> 
> ...


Good for Jane. And while we're at it can we have fewer disparaging remarks about granny gears - some of us are grandparents!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

MickB said:


> Good for Jane. And while we're at it can we have fewer disparaging remarks about granny gears - some of us are grandparents!


Some of us are needing a 'Great - Granny ring' .....


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Some of us are needing a 'Great - Granny ring' .....



Aimed at 1X10 set ups on mountain bikes, but there's no reason not to fit this extender ring and keep three rings up front.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPq-5NCFocQCFTDKtAodzzgAGQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Aimed at 1X10 set ups on mountain bikes, but there's no reason not to fit this extender ring and keep three rings up front.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPq-5NCFocQCFTDKtAodzzgAGQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Interesting, like the Megarange idea on steroids.
I like the idea of 1 x 10 set-ups on the road. But if I used that with my 26T inner ring I think I'd fall over before I span myself to a frenzy!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interesting, like the Megarange idea on steroids.
> I like the idea of 1 x 10 set-ups on the road. But if I used that with my 26T inner ring I think I'd fall over before I span myself to a frenzy!



Valid point.

Something like 42 at the back and low 20s at the front could give such a low gear that maintaining balance would become a problem.

Or, as an experienced touring cyclist once said to me: "If you can barely balance it's probably quicker to get off and push."


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Valid point.
> 
> Something like 42 at the back and low 20s at the front could give such a low gear that maintaining balance would become a problem.
> 
> Or, as an experienced touring cyclist once said to me: "If you can barely balance it's probably quicker to get off and push."


 I suppose if you pedal fast enough, the gyroscopic action of the speeding chainrings might help keep you upright. What say @McWobble?
I used 28 on the back and 28 on the front on Ditchling and I was going at walking pace.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I suppose if you pedal fast enough, the gyroscopic action of the speeding chainrings might help keep you upright.



And it would be a good test of your anti-fling chain lube.


----------



## mikeee (18 Mar 2015)

hello everyone, and many apologies for the no show on the ride and internet disappearance! have had some other personal matters to deal with so everything has had to take a bit of a back seat but I should have at least let someone know my position and for that again I am sorry. All sorted now so hopefully back on it,


----------



## hatler (18 Mar 2015)

We missed you !


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2015)

yeah @mikeee , missed ya bud. Hope everything is sorted and hope to see you on the next ride.


----------

